# Yktind - Aeroponic Continuous - The Legend of SWOG and SNOG



## yktind (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is the new page for for my Aero Log.

Here is a link to the old Thread:
Aero Log - Green Crack

This is a homemade unit based on some stuff that I found on Google and different forums. 

Nutes:
- Gh Series; Gro, Micro, Bloom
- Veg Only: Superthrive
- Flower Only: Kool Bloom, Flora Nectar

PH = 5.5 - 5.8

PPM = 600 - 1300 (It depends on how much water they drink. I purposely let the PH and PPM's swing so that the plant gets different thing throughout the week)

This is a recirculating unit.

I use 3" and 2" net pots I feel they both have their pros and cons. Haven't really made a solid decision on which to stay with. All the net pots really are is a place to hold the stalk up. Since the roots free float in the root chamber. My rez is separate but connected with bulkhead fittings. 

I start with 10 gallons of (now) tap water only. I add in my nutes, ph and take ppm's. 

I follow the GH guidlines but I usually max out around 4 - 6 gallons. i.e. if they say 1ml/ gal I only add 4 - 6 ml in my setup. When water is low I top off with straight tap water. 

The rez gets a cleaning once a week and then fresh nutes and water. 

Here are the pictures... BTW this marks 

Week 1, Day 1: Skywalker OG




Here are the mom's to be. Starting to get tied down like good little bitches. 

Mom on the left with two arms = Skywalker OG (SWOG) (You can google this one, this is my first run with her). She was topped once then trained and the ends of those were also topped. So a total of 3 chops with LST. 

Mom on the right with a bunch of arms = SNOG (Random OG Pheno that my buddy found. "It is one of the frostiest things he has ever seen". So we shall see about her once we get some clones going.). She has been topped once and then tied down.

Mothers without conception:


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Subbed! I know this was mentioned earlier - I don't use superthrive any more. Not very happy with the results. Vitamin B, CalMag, and Micronutrients (seaweed is a good one). For micronutes I am still using my AN Micro until it is gone. I have had very good success with Neptunes Harvest:





Smells like alphabet soup! Not to be confused with Alaska Fish Fertilizer 5-1-1 - which works great in veg but makes me want to puke!

Not meant to be bossy - just passing along some wisdom 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Jan 22, 2014)

I def use Organics when it comes to soil. But it really worries me using it in an Aero setup. 

Especially since the teas I use to make with guano would explode overnight. I add 1 airstone in 5 gal of water with a couple tbs or so of guano and other stuff (mychrazea, blood and worm meal, etc) molasses . It bubbles over within a couple of hours.

How does seaweed react to constant spraying and bubbling?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

For pure hydro just use the AN Micro. They have an organic version now. I try to avoid any of the dark additives in my hydro. Always caused problems.

I added Sea Green once and it has a surfactant. Surfactants reduce water tension so water can retain bubbles or penetrate soil and roots. It does not go well with air stones:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Jan 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> For pure hydro just use the AN Micro. They have an organic version now. I try to avoid any of the dark additives in my hydro. Always caused problems.
> 
> I added Sea Green once and it has a surfactant. Surfactants reduce water tension so water can retain bubbles or penetrate soil and roots. It does not go well with air stones:
> 
> ...


Lol, that is exactly what I am trying to avoid.


----------



## marijuanaFTW (Jan 24, 2014)

nice dude looks great!!
hope mine looks half this good...
def subbing and checking out your last grow!! 
cheers!


----------



## yktind (Jan 27, 2014)

Broke my phone on Friday. So I will have pics up asap. Or when I can get a new camera device. 

Also, I posted a recipe for canna coconut oil. This is very potent! We used 3/4 cup in our cookies which ends up like 2 grams/ cookie. Anyway long story short, my GF and I had half a cookie + I had a spoon full of dough. <Green Crack = Sativa Hybrid. Will cause extreme heartrate, etc, etc etc.> I have never felt like I was hallucinating on cannabis but this is damn near there. I felt like I was on mushrooms (mild in comparison) but same emotions. Please take dose that is small and work your way up. Especially if you use a sativa and are not used to the sativa high. It'll make you freak the fuck out if you aren't ready. Next day had a quarter of a cookie and was fine.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2014)

I put some coconut hash oil in a cup of Kona coffee. I thought my chest was going to explode!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 27, 2014)

Making mine Wednesday... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I put some coconut hash oil in a cup of Kona coffee. I thought my chest was going to explode!


Exactly!!!! Haha, Me and my chick ate them at like 9:30 or so. I set a timer for 1 hour and I was like "okay so when the timer goes off we need to think about how high we are"." Well we were stoned after an hour and after two hours my legs were shaking she felt nauseous both of our hearts were pounding. Hearing weird noises and then paranoia set in. Then it got to the point of I just want this to end. <not sure if you have ever done mushrooms but every once in a while I've taken them way to late at night and then you just lay there trying to go to sleep and all you can do is trip out and wait for your thoughts to shut up> any way yeah it was pretty intense. 

I did a little research and found that people used to eat hash and the like and then meditate. Basically opening you up to really explore all the nooks and crannies inside your brain. Pretty crazy but I know for sure that THC is defined as a psychoactive ingredient.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2014)

When I first tried acid I took it at night and had the same problem. The last time I had L we took it at 5 am and went back to sleep. Woke up tripping  Got a bit edgy around 2 pm and we hit some moroccan hash and the edginess went away! I was blown away that I could feel the effects of the hash through the acid trip.


----------



## yktind (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I was able to use the Girlfriend's phone last night and take some pics. They aren't the best but beggars can't be choosers. 

Flower Stuff (SWOG):
PH = 5.5 - 5.8
PPM = 950 current <---I may increase a bit more depends on how the girls looks tonight. 

Flower Nutes:
Flora Series, Gro, Micro, Bloom, Kool Bloom, Floralicious Plus, Flora Nectar
Currently Following the feeding chart Week 5 @ 5 gallons (1/2 strength)
*Edit* My Rez is filled with 10 gal of tap water BTW



Veg Stuff (Moms + SWOG - Will be taking SNOG clones to get them started)
PH = 5.5 - 5.8
PPM = 294

Veg Nutes:
Flora Series, Gro, Micro, Bloom, Rapid Start, Super Thrive
Currently following the feeding chart Week 1 @ 1 gal (1/10 Strength)
*Edit* My Rez is filled with 10 gal of tap water BTW



I transferred 5 clones over to the veg unit. I forgot to take pictures though. Not a whole lot to look at anyway though.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking impressive Yktind! Had to go back and read what SWOG and SNOG were again 

That clone has happy looking roots!


----------



## yktind (Jan 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looking impressive Yktind! Had to go back and read what SWOG and SNOG were again
> 
> That clone has happy looking roots!


I'll have to put the definition every so often, haha

SWOG = Skywalker OG
SNOG = Indica Pheno That get's crazy frosty (Snow G, get it). Don't know the genetics my buddy gave it to me. I'll ask him if he remembers.

SNOG Genetics = Mystery Sativa (mom) x OG (dad) .... ~ 80/20 og/sativa


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in for the ride! Good job on your setup!

Subbed & +Rep


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I was gifted a strain called Paki Punch that is like that but they did give me the genetics:


Pakistani Punch is a cross between So Cal Seed Co's Old School Kush male [Old School Hindu (fem) x Kapt'n's Afghani #1 (male)] crossed with Swerve of Cali Connection's lost SFV OG Kush F3 female [SFV OGK original cut (fem) x Kapt'n's Afghani #1 (male)] so the Afghan lineage comes out the strongest.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Feb 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks for the info. I was gifted a strain called Paki Punch that is like that but they did give me the genetics:
> 
> 
> Pakistani Punch is a cross between So Cal Seed Co's Old School Kush male [Old School Hindu (fem) x Kapt'n's Afghani #1 (male)] crossed with Swerve of Cali Connection's lost SFV OG Kush F3 female [SFV OGK original cut (fem) x Kapt'n's Afghani #1 (male)] so the Afghan lineage comes out the strongest.
> ...


That Sounds great, MO. I have the genetics but I was told to not show them yet because they are unreleased. 



Jad3 said:


> I'm in for the ride! Good job on your setup!
> 
> Subbed & +Rep


Thanks for stopping by. And thanks for the compliment, Jad3


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah - got it. Canna R&D 

Look at the seed tubes I ordered:




and I got 11 bags of chicken crap - oh excuse me - poulet poo hehe:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I decided to leave my nutes at a 50% strength because I noticed a slight burn on the tips of new growth.... <This is key!!! If it looks a little burnt do not increase. Sounds like common since but when I first started, I felt that 4 hours should be long enough to show more, lol. Noobs>

Anyway, did the water change last night straight tap water. 

PPM = 950's
PH = 5.9 <--- I dumped 15ml of ph down into my rez which would normally put it about perfect. So I'll wait til tonight to finish PH>

This will be the last week I use my grow formula. I should be able to increase to a 60% and 70% concentration without the additional gro formula. Also from what I've learned and experienced after 3 weeks no growth takes place well beside the flower sites. I want the to focus on flower not veg.

Here are the girls and the SWOG and SNOG mom's below:



The legendary SWOG (Left) and SNOG (Right) moms:



Also, I got some batteries for my camera "Cannon Powershot S5 IS" <----See above. If there are any photography experts out there... I have a question for you. How to take close pictures of something small? I want to take pictures of the pistils and flowers forming but when I get close or zoom in it focuses on the background instead of the foreground resulting in a blurred image. Any advice and our links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

You need to use Macro mode if it is available on your camera.

I just looked it up. It has a super macro mode:


Focusing RangeNormal: 1.6 ft./50cm-infinity (WIDE), 3.0 ft./90cm-infinity (TELE)
Macro: 3.9 in.-1.6 ft./10-50cm (W)
*Super Macro: 0-3.9 in./0-10cm (W)
*


----------



## yktind (Feb 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You need to use Macro mode if it is available on your camera.
> 
> I just looked it up. It has a super macro mode:
> 
> ...


Mo you are the man! Thank you. I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

Easy peasy! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah let's see some really close and intimate pics! =)


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay so it is more difficult than I thought or at least it is when you have no idea what you are doing. 

Out of maybe 50 pictures these are the best... Which isn't saying much. Practice makes perfect. 

Maybe I need to get a higher elevation. My Tripod only goes to 57" so I stacked it on top of buckets to get higher but it still wasn't enough. I also had fans blowing. Leaves kept getting in the way. Lol I am open to advice. 




These are all with the lights on so I guess I got the Program right. I just need the angle.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Great first try! It isn't easy - lighting, positioning, focusing... When you get a good one though it makes it all worth it!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

God dangit... I need the like button, haha



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again.



*
Do use a tripod or anything? How do you get such a clean shot?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Sometimes the flash helps (sometimes it doesn't) tripod works better if you use the timer so you can let go of the camera. Try different manual settings for shutter speed and F-stop.

Or just get a new Samsung camera like this one at Costco:

*$50 OFF*
Samsung WB350 Smart Digital Camera Bundle*Samsung WB350 Smart Digital Camera Bundle*


Features:
16 GB MicroSD Card, Camera Case, Samsung Link, Built in Wi-Fi and NFC, Touch Screen Display



*$50 manufacturer&#8217;s discount** is valid 01/30/14 through 02/23/14. While supplies last.*
Online Price*$249.99*
Less*-$50.00*
Your Price*$199.99*


· Shipping and Handling: $4.99 *
** Options:** Select ColorBlueRedWhite
QUANTITY 


Add to Cart
The estimated delivery time will be approximately 
2 - 4 business days from the time of order.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

WTF!!! My Camera was like $450 4 years ago, lol. <---Not saying that's what I paid but damn technology ages worse than cars in a demolition derby.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

I have the older model Samsung WB150F. $100 bucks or less now if you can find one. Best buy might have one. It is small and easy to use.


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 7, 2014)

yktind said:


> Okay so it is more difficult than I thought or at least it is when you have no idea what you are doing.
> 
> Out of maybe 50 pictures these are the best... Which isn't saying much. Practice makes perfect.
> 
> ...


Those are starting to look nice though! And yes, practice does make perfect!
And for steadyer shots I would turn off the fans just to make them stand still for the pics. Add to that the tip about setting a 2 second timer so that way you are not in contact with the camera for the shot and that way everything sits still for the perfect focus =)


----------



## yktind (Feb 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have the older model Samsung WB150F. $100 bucks or less now if you can find one. Best buy might have one. It is small and easy to use.





Jad3 said:


> Those are starting to look nice though! And yes, practice does make perfect!
> And for steadyer shots I would turn off the fans just to make them stand still for the pics. Add to that the tip about setting a 2 second timer so that way you are not in contact with the camera for the shot and that way everything sits still for the perfect focus =)


LIKE, haha.

------------------------------------------------

So I finally took the weight of the Green Crack from Christmas. Total = 12.1 OZ / 339 g.

I like to figure the Grams per watt but more importantly I need to know how much it costs to produce.

Figure 3 month Turn around (I pulled them at 55 days but add in some time for veg)
My average electrical cost = $300 (really it's $250 in the Winter and $350 in the Summer)
Plus I add in another $100 for whatever costs along the way. 

(300 x 3) + 100 = ~$1000
Yield = 339 gram

$1000/ 339 = $2.95/ gram (or $82.60/ Oz)
^----- For me this is a huge win considering street prices = $20 ... Even at 4 months I am under $4/ gram.

*** This is a loose number because I am not calculating start up costs or anything like that. But it is good enough for my purposes. ***

GPW = .56 <---- Which doesn't really mean anything. 


Here is take 2 with the Macro Shots!!!! <Getting Better>


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2014)

Absolutely amazing! I want to reach in my screen and pull out a couple buds! The orange hairs are so perfect


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 7, 2014)

yktind said:


> LIKE, haha.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Great stuff man! Loved that you broke everything down in such a simple manner and came up with those values that show us that not only is it awesome to be growing these beautiful plants but also winning at it! =D


----------



## grapeoptimo (Feb 7, 2014)

when do mo's genetics go live? on the real tho where did you find those seed tubes, cause I have got some Blue Dream x GSC hermi's and OG x GSC hermi's. So i've started growing them out but really have a lot.


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 8, 2014)

What wattage are you running btw?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2014)

Mo spread some seeds today!


----------



## yktind (Feb 11, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> What wattage are you running btw?


600 watt Cool Tube - Digital Ballast = Ipower


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesomeness. I wish to get to the 600w league some day =)

I'm freakin loving my HPS, even though it's just a baby watter campared to yours! haha


----------



## yktind (Feb 13, 2014)

Updates!!!!!

I pumped the PPM's up over 1000 but they are showing a bit of nute burn. Added 2 gal of straight tap water to mellow out the dosage. No overbearing damage was done.

PH = 5.7
PPM's = 850

Current Flower = Skywalker OG (SWOG)
Current Veg = Skywalker OG (SWOG)
Mom's = Skywalker OG (SWOG) and SNOG (Mystery Genes 80/20 Indica)

These canopy pics are right before the latest cleanup. But it shows you that the plant naturally gets rid of the leaves that it doesn't use (or that don't get sufficient lighting). I do not leave dead leaves on my plant I do a clean once a week or every ten days. ***Spider Mites*** Love it when do not clean. Bastards... Any way here are some pics. I'm still learning the Macro and I took these in a hurry. Will try to make some better shots later tonight. Although I may do a hash run... <We shall See>





Oh Here is my super detailed log, haha:




Here are the SWOG (Left) SNOG (Right) and mom's. Plus the Veg:


----------



## yktind (Feb 14, 2014)

Bum Bum Bummmm....

For the first time ever... I got root slime in my veg room. I got lazy between cycles and didn't rinse or clean the clay pebbles. There were bits of old roots and shit like that. 

Anyway I blame myself for being lazy. Went to the hydro store and dude told me to get Hydrozyme and then decided on on Zone by Dutch Masters. It was cheaper by 2 bucks and he says it is what he uses. 

Anyway this is definitely a true test. I took some pics of the roots all brown and unhealthy looking. Added 5ml of Zone which is 50% strength. 

Will take more pictures in a week and see if there is a difference. 

On the bright side I also took pics of the flower room roots and it looks like small tree roots down there, so there is a win.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope it clears up... I had a super lemon haze I lost .. but it was my first try... You're on top of it now which is good

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

I had this happen but I was in flower so it was too late. I used the beneficial tea recipe and it was working.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Rubix (Feb 15, 2014)

Subbed up! Sorry I'm late /: been pretty busy, big upgrade on the room. Good luck with the slime


----------



## yktind (Feb 17, 2014)

Seeing some difference today, Still brown but less slime. I am taking pics every couple of days so I'll post a little timeline once they are healthy again. 

Thanks for subbing!~ Rub


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey man good looks on that recipe, I made 2 batches.. different oil volumes compared to trim.. good stuff 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Feb 19, 2014)

Here are the updates

PPM = 850 - 950 (I don't let it go over 950, they start showing nute burn)
PH = 5.5 - 5.8

GH Series Nutes
Current Flower = 
Gro, Micro, Bloom, Kool Bloom, Floralicous Plus, Flora Nectar

Current Veg = 
PPM - 650
Ph = 5.5 - 5.8

Nutes = Gro, Micro, Bloom, Super Thrive, Rapid Start, DM - Zone


Below is a little time line of the root rot. (This is a first for me). I added Zone and it seems to be helping. 



What Roots Should look like:




And Zone being used for a few days:




Here is the Veg Room and Mom's (This is a few days Old):




Now Onto the Flower Room:


----------



## yktind (Feb 19, 2014)

Still working on the camera work. Not something that you can do quickly. I was under a time crunch yesterday. You can see the new growth on the veg roots so I am taking that as a good sign. Lesson learned don't be lazy clean everything... Especially your medium 



<<<<Looks good by the way Doc>>>>>


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lookin good! Keep us updated on the roots!


----------



## yktind (Feb 20, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Lookin good! Keep us updated on the roots!


It should be a really good test for Zone. I haven't changed or added anything else. So if it saves the day... It means I can continue to be lazy, haha. At least we will know it works.

This is it BTW:


----------



## yktind (Feb 26, 2014)

Okay so to me it looks about 3 weeks out. I am expecting to harvest mid week 9 or so but we will see.

Same nutes and Stuff
Ph = 5.7
PPM = 889

Here is an update on the root slime. New growth looks great old stuff seems to be recovering but I am not really expecting the old roots to turn white again. 

Here is the experiment with "Zone" (This is a time line. Although the healthy looking ones are from the flower room just to show a comparison)



Flower Room Update Coming next post.


----------



## yktind (Feb 26, 2014)

Here are the ladies. I also started some Heirloom seeds that are starting to sprout. 
Tula Tomatoes
Seaman Tomatoes
Thornless Blackberries
Kentucky Pole Beans

Also the moms are in the back of the Veg room. Will be taking clones in the next week or so. I will be trying fresh Aloe Vera instead of a rooting hormone this time. I also rebuilt my aero cloner. 



Oh here is my Mystery Seed Outdoor Girl. Smells Amazing. She will be getting revegged (if she ever finishes flowering) and then brought inside for a real run:




More Veg Room: (Berries are the only thing left to






Flower Room is next Post


----------



## yktind (Feb 26, 2014)

Here are the girls <Beginning of week 6>:


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Garden is looking very professional!


----------



## yktind (Feb 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Garden is looking very professional!


Thanks, Mo.

That means a lot coming from you. Especially after seeing the mulan... Thing, sorry don't remember the name. 

We need to have a roast session this summer. I am actually getting ready to do another hash run on the green crack trim. I still have a few ounces but I can't decide on more coconut oil or more hash. I am leaning towards hash.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Yuuuuuuummmmmm hash  My pressed Mulanje hash has melted back into a blob. I may put it in the fridge after I press it again.


----------



## yktind (Mar 5, 2014)

Flowers are starting to swell. I feel like they have taken forever, lol. 

Looks like a few more weeks. 

Here they are:



Take a look at my Signature. I started a little experiment.


----------



## yktind (Mar 5, 2014)

You can see a bit of nute burn on the edges. Not a big deal they have been corrected. I can't seem to get them over 950 ppm.

The beauty of Aero (Low Pressure) is that I am able to make corrections quickly without to much harm. On the other hand you can kill just as quickly if you don't keep an eye on them. <----That's a little dramatic but the longest I will let them go with out checking is a weekend if I am out of town. This can be dangerous though if they run out of water.


----------



## gsyze (Mar 9, 2014)

lookin dope! are you using anything else besides micro bloom gro and koolbloom for flower?


----------



## yktind (Mar 10, 2014)

Flower Nutes = 
GH Flora Series: Gro, Micro, Bloom | + | Kool Bloom, Floralicous Plus and Flora Nectar

Veg Nutes =
GH Flora Series: Gro, Micro, Bloom | + | Superthrive, Rapid Start and Dutch Masters Zone



I have been thinking about adding: Emerald Triangle's Crystal Burst to the flower room. 0-16-16. I would start it after stopping my Gro nute probably. The feeding chart says 5ml/ gal starting at weeks 3 - 5. Probably try it next round, since I will be doing one more of the skywalker and I will have something to compare to.

FYI: I stop using "Gro" when the stretch slows down. Week 3 - 4 ish.


----------



## yktind (Mar 12, 2014)

Flush started yesterday. Shooting for about day 60 so we will see. The trichs are nice and milky with some clear still and little to no amber.

PH = 5.8
PPM = 350 <---Must have been some left over nutes in the rez. Tap is typically 200's

Here they are:


Also, these are just the tops around the perimeter. The bigger ones have all fallen over and I am to lazy to tie them all up. But you get the idea. I am not super impressed with this run. But we will see once harvest day comes. I can say this... The nugs are rock hard.


----------



## yktind (Mar 21, 2014)

Well it is update time. I have been pretty unmotivated lately and thinking about giving up growing for a while. I guess I have been feeling the pressures of life. Whatever got through that shit and feel a bit more grounded today. 

Good news is the Skywalker OG is just about done. I figure day 65-70 or so. Some buds are fully done but the overall look of the plant is that it needs some more time. Next Wednesday will be a complete 2 week flush. 


Quick Recap
GH Series Nutes
Gro, Micro, Bloom, Kool Bloom, Plus, Nectar and will be adding Snow Storm on the next batch.

PPM = 328 (Tap Water)
PH = 5.7


----------



## yktind (Mar 21, 2014)

So on the upside of things I did do a hash run that I am pretty happy with. I haven't tried any yet but it smells amazing (this is the first time I have cured Hash).

Trying to decide if I should press or not. But I'll probably just leave it.

The 73 came out like sand same texture and everything. Now that it has been curing a little it sticks a little better but crumbles very easily.

The 45 is much stickier and stays together.

Both smell exactly like the plant (Green Crack)


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking real good, keep your head in the game once your done with the run...sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labor

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks perfect! Like light brown sugar  


I made mine into a Frenchy Cannoli and then a temple ball - Mulanje Gold 73 micron:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jad3 (Mar 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks perfect! Like light brown sugar
> 
> 
> I made mine into a Frenchy Cannoli and then a temple ball - Mulanje Gold 73 micron:
> ...


Wow, that's a little golden ball of glory right there! Teach me, oh master! o.o


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks!

Learned it all from Matt Rize and Frenchy

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-ice-wax-bubble-hash-matt.html


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/648510-french-cannoli-hash-thread.html








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2014)

yktind said:


> Well it is update time. I have been pretty unmotivated lately and thinking about giving up growing for a while. I guess I have been feeling the pressures of life. Whatever got through that shit and feel a bit more grounded today.
> 
> Good news is the Skywalker OG is just about done. I figure day 65-70 or so. Some buds are fully done but the overall look of the plant is that it needs some more time. Next Wednesday will be a complete 2 week flush.
> 
> ...


I feel u bro. Its my first time in hydro and I'm having hell. I seen the other guys have better luck with no meters then me. I'm using Fox Farm. That's probably the reason. That and I was using well water that had a high pH of 12 since January. But this is a trial and error process I guess and I'm learnin. Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn! 12! That is bad! Mine is 8 out of the garden hose.


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Damn! 12! That is bad! Mine is 8 out of the garden hose.


Ay send me a ball of that..lol I never tried it..lol...
Well I got strips waitn for a meter..


----------



## yktind (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I feel better this week. I was going through a I'm not where I want to be in life thing. But I realized I am exactly where i am supposed to be. Just gotta keep grinding away.

Anyway Update time:


PPM = 330 (Plain tap water it starts about 250 and goes up over two days)
PH = 5.71

Yesterday was the mark for 2 weeks of flushing. So I started it a little to soon because the buds aren't quite done. 

Some more great news I was smoking some of my hash yesterday... (well everyday since I made it) and it burns into a nice fluffy white ash. Very smooth hit as well. Doesn't have as much taste as I thought it would but that could be because I haven't pressed it yet.


Veg Room is ready for the flip. I am waiting on a couple more clones to have bigger roots and then the SNOG (Mystery 80/20 Indica/sativa) will be ready for the veg chamber. 

I will also be making some upgrades at the end of this run. I have redo the watering system. I probably make a second net as well. All of my heavy tops are laying over sideways and I have been to lazy to pick them up every single day. 


Here are the pictures:




Whats funny is that I couldn't get my flower room over 950 without burning them. Meanwhile my veg is over 1250 PPM. Just have to condition them I guess. They are the exact same plants.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

I was 47 when I finally got to where I wanted to be. It is a long road but it is well worth it


----------



## yktind (Mar 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I was 47 when I finally got to where I wanted to be. It is a long road but it is well worth it




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mohican again.



*


----------



## Jad3 (Mar 28, 2014)

I know the feeling. It's despairing to wake up everyday energized to make a difference, and to be held back, or to be unable to achieve all the things you desire as fast as you'd like.
But such is life. We have to give it our best shot everyday, and keep working hard now, so that our future selves can have it easier later on =)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

I read an article about how the people in the good positions have worked a long time to get there and won't relinquish the position. Now I am finally at that position and I plan to be here for 20 more years so all the 20-somethings must wait their turn. I did 

I do love mentoring the young people, and every once in a while I meet a person that I want to groom as a replacement.


----------



## Jad3 (Mar 28, 2014)

I love that philosophy! 

I'm 23 and working hard to get to such places =)

Just watch me. =)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Just don't get bummed when it doesn't happen quickly. I was very depressed in my early 30s because I expected it all to happen quickly. We even started our own company and it still took forever. Self employment sucks when you try and get loans.


----------



## yktind (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the encouraging words guys. 

This week is finally here... Harvest Week!!!!!

I am going to let them hit day 70 and then start taking them down (Wednesday). They are currently in all dark (Still not a 100% sure this has any huge benefit but it seemed like the right thing to do since I started my flush about a full week early. Any way will have the harvest pics as they come.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

It's working again! I hope you post those harvest pics!


----------



## yktind (Apr 8, 2014)

Sweet the "like" button works again.

Harvest went well. The flowers are very different looking more sativa like columbian gold features. Very stretchy. Its hard for me to describe but if you have ever seen columbian gold flowers they are not very pretty. 

I have some stuff to do today but will try to get the pics up this afternoon. I should be right around 8 - 11 oz.


----------



## yktind (Apr 9, 2014)

Took everything down at day 70. I won't bore you guys with a long winded post so here are the pictures. 

There is a picture of the room. You can see where I broke a plant in half in my move last year. Healed up nicely.


----------



## yktind (Apr 9, 2014)

Well i am not digging this new setup. I have about 24 pictures to upload and it only got these.


----------



## BestDirt (Apr 13, 2014)

Macros are funny at first but put camera into macro mode and then get close to subject and camera will focus and then snap picture after you do a few times you be an expert.


----------



## yktind (Apr 14, 2014)

BestDirt said:


> Macros are funny at first but put camera into macro mode and then get close to subject and camera will focus and then snap picture after you do a few times you be an expert.


Thanks man. I was talking about the forums though. I have more shots up close that are clear. But they are not uploading. Keeps giving me "NVM it worked. Too many files"


----------



## yktind (Apr 14, 2014)

The rest of them I think. Sorry about any doubles.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Absolutely perfect!


----------



## Jad3 (Apr 15, 2014)

YUUUUUUMMMMM *____*


----------



## yktind (Apr 15, 2014)

Cleaned up the tent yesterday. Upgraded my pump and made a PVC intake instead of the hosing. Now have two drainage holes in case one clogs. Threw 50 ml of 29% H2O2 into the rez to ensure everything is clean and dead. Got attacked by root gnats the last 2 weeks of flowering this last round. 

I thought I had a lock out or ph was out of whack but turns out my roots were being eaten. 

Anyway I am transferring the veg Skywalker into the flower tent tonight. They get a week to acclimate and get used to nutes again (I usually flush for a week in between but this time was a bit longer). 

<Mother Plant Update>
Like I said I was plagued with root gnats or whatever they were. I did a soil drench with azamax for all indoor plants including the Veg that will swapped today. 
Mom's look like shit, again I thought PH was out of whack but there are gnats everywhere. Will be lighting off a Dr. Doom bug bomb. 

<Emotional Update>
I was feeling a bit down for a little while and let things go. Call it being lazy whatever you want. Point is... Now that I have solved some of the issues (life and in the garden) I am feeling recharged. Will be cleaning the crap out of everything, reorganizing and doing all of the preventive maintenance that I have been skipping (hence all the issues on the last round). 

I'll have pics of the upgrades tonight. If you want to see what happens when you neglect your clones click on my experiment in my signature. There will be more updates tomorrow.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

I just started working on cleaning and upgrading my indoor space.




Took some pictures with aperture closed down more because the light was so bright. Tested different lights:

Magenta Kessil LED and T5




Deep Purple Kessil LED and T5




T5 only





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Apr 16, 2014)

Lots of pictures of clean up. Had a couple of issues right off the bat. Some clay pebbles fell into the root chamber and started clogging the drainage holes. Got that all fixed. I just put a net pot over the holes and ran the system a few times. Seems fine now. 

Dropped the screen today as well. Very flimsy branches. Which I suppose is a good thing when training. 

Lit off a Bug Bomb this morning. Threw out the old Veg setup and will be rebuilding that tonight. 

First Off - Here are the Veggers getting ready to come over to the new flower room:
  


Updated Flower Room:
    


Let the Screen Drop:


----------



## yktind (Apr 16, 2014)

And the rest of the pictures:
   

Coincidence that this says Tech and is a ghetto rig, haha.


----------



## Jad3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, your screen is a pretty wide mesh! Does it work well like so? do you have to tie the plant to the mesh?

I tought you should go for 6cm squares, those look much bigger! Care to explain your methods? =)


----------



## yktind (Apr 16, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Wow, your screen is a pretty wide mesh! Does it work well like so? do you have to tie the plant to the mesh?
> 
> I tought you should go for 6cm squares, those look much bigger! Care to explain your methods? =)


You are correct. I will be getting a different screen. Well actually I am just going to get 4' x 4' Grid wall. The squares are 2". 

I got this screen from the grow shop and it is 6" x 6" and that is pretty much what is available unless you make your own. 

Once I get my other screen I will probably put it over the exisiting one. last grow I had tons of problems with the main colas falling over. I gave up after a while. Tie back they fall a different way. Tie 'em again and fall over the other way. 

Since this is the first couple of days I am doing nothing just letting the recover from the move and seeing where they will be growing.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Nice engineering job!


----------



## smokey1985 (Apr 24, 2014)

what size pump do you use if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## yktind (Apr 28, 2014)

smokey1985 said:


> what size pump do you use if you dont mind me asking?


When using the ez clone sprayers I figure 25 psi per tip I want to use. I have also found that 1/2" PVC with minimal bends creates a shit-ton more pressure than those 1/2" O.D. tubing that some hydro shops sell. Also I buy my bulkheads online 1/2" MFTP to Slip.

And please always feel free to ask questions. It helps me think of new ways to upgrade.


----------



## yktind (Apr 28, 2014)

Alrighty then!!!

Screen is pretty full now and recovered from the move over. I am expecting a 3x stretch minimum so I am also expecting problems with the colas falling over. I have a new screen coming in the next week or so. I'll be putting it on top of the existing one. 

Luckily the company I work gets discounts on Grid wall. So I am getting 4' x 4' chrome grid wall which has 3" x 3" squares. 

Update for Harvest:
The yield was about a quart jar less than the Green Crack. I attribute this to my ignorance of gnats and how nasty these things can be. Now that I am aware and know what the signs look like I should be able to nip in the bud if it happens this time around. 

Smoke report = DAMN... lol. That is about all I can say about that. If you have ever had Skywalker it has a very distinct smell of skunk and I can't think of a description right now but it is obvious when you have Skywalker. For it has a nice Sativa Rush. Not to much body high (don't get any more lazy) but can make me dumbfounded and confused. 

For the girlfriend she get giddy and sleepy. So Cannabis can definitely affect people differently. 

I'll have the final harvest numbers some time this week. Also if time permits will be mixing up the ice bags and making some SWOG (Skywalker) hash.

...<<< Pics Tomorrow >>>...


_


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)

First a tour of the updated Veg room. Cleaned everything up and did some organizing. Mom and small clone staging area in the back left, Veg to the right and Soon to be clone area in the front left.


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)

Here are the pictures just before the first trimming round.


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)

Now they are ready. I am thinking about flipping to 12/12 tonight after the water change. They look ready to rock and roll except for the back left girl. She looks underdeveloped. Maybe the gnats did more damage than I thought. 

If I don't do it tonight it has to be sometime this week or I have to give an additional week because of the timing for flower. If I miss this window I will be out of town for the peak harvest days. 

What do you guys think? To flower or not to flower. If not today then I have to wait until May 13th... Which will make these things much to big.


----------



## Jad3 (Apr 29, 2014)

I say do it! It's starting to look real good! And I bet you're gonna have a hell of a harvest! =)


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

im a little late finding this for last grow but hey ho, let them girls go. Great work m8. sub'd.


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey thanks for Subbing. 

Yeah I think I'll be flipping tonight unless I get home and something tells me not to. Good News is The New Screen Came in So I could let them go a little longer now that I have the extra support. Ha this may come down to flipping a coin.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

tails you flip!!!! lol


----------



## yktind (Apr 30, 2014)

Today is Officially Day 1 of Flower!!!!

Planning to Harvest @ day 77 - July 9, 2014.

I pulled at day 70 last time and I feel it was a little to early (A little to racy for what we want). More likely it will be 75 - 78. depending on how I harvest this time around.


_


----------



## yktind (May 1, 2014)

It is amazing how fast plants can grow. Next update will be Day 7 with pics.


----------



## Jad3 (May 2, 2014)

you bet buddy =) I'm always amazed at the rate these babies can grow!


----------



## yktind (May 5, 2014)

Made some delicous cookies with Infused Coconut Oil. 

I made them a little more mild this time. Ratio = 1 oz Trim/ Larf: 1 Cup Coconut Oil. 

Perfect high. GF didn't freak out and was able to eat half a cookie. I had two cookies spaced out about 3 hours and didn't make until 10:00 pm last night. Although, I was drinking at the pool all day as well. 

Either way that is my new standard when making Infused Coconut Oil.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 5, 2014)

I've been using 100g of trim..larf... For 30oz of oil.. I haven't made cookies...use been wanting to..maybe tonight... I love the brownie cookie combo.. calls for 6oz of oil all together

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 5, 2014)

Quick Rundown on how I make my oil:

FYI Butter and Coconut Oil may be interchanged at 1:1 ratio.

Items Needed:
Crock Pot
Sifting Screen (Some Kind of Mesh Screen)
Coconut Oil
Larf/ Trim Mix
Water
Plastic Cup able to squeeze (this comes in handy later)

I use one of these:






Anyway...

Take 1 cup of coconut oil (melted) and place into the Crock-pot. Add 1 oz of larf/ trim mix. You will notice that the oil does not cover the mix. What i do is add ~ 2 cups of water or enough to cover the mix.

(Why this works... Oil does not mix with water. Because THC is not water soluble it will infuse only with the oil. Once Heated it will appear everything will mix together once the cooling process starts you see the oil separate from the water and other contaminants)

Place Crock-pot on high for 1 hour. Reduce heat to low stir occasionally and simmer for 2 - 4 hours. (This may also be left overnight on the warm setting)

(Science Note: THC has a boiling/ evaporation temperature of ~ 350 degrees f. Do not let the crock pot go over this or potency will begin to be lost)

After the Crock-pot has been off for ahhh let's say 30 min or so. Just long enough not to melt whatever final container you are using, but still warm/ hot. Take the mesh strainer and place over your final container. Slowly pour the contents of the crock-pot through the strainer and into the cup. You may add a coffee filter to make the end product cleaner but I just skip it. Once all of the mix is strained give the left over plant material a couple of squeezes with some tongs ***Caution this may be hot***. Place the cup in the fridge overnight. DO NOT put in the freezer to save time. End product will not separate properly.

Once Everything has cooled, separated and sat in the fridge overnight we are ready for the last step. I used a butter knife to scrap along the edges and help free up the puck. Pull it out scrape the underside with the back of the knife to get some of the scum off and then rinse under the sink. This needs to be stored in the fridge to maintain a solid state. Wrap it up in tin foil or plastic wrap.

You will end up with something like this:













***Disclaimer: I didn't take any pictures during my process. These were found on the internet. Also this image is showing a butter puck. But it will be very similar.***


----------



## yktind (May 6, 2014)

*5.6.2014 - Flower Day 6
*
_Current Flower Nutes:_
Gh Series - Gro, Micro, Bloom, Flora Nectar, Kool Bloom, Floralicous Plus
H2O2
Dutch Masters - Zone
Humboldt's Own - Crystal Burst (This will replace Kool Bloom around week 3 - 4. They are basically the same thing only CB is more potent).

PPM = 950 - 1100 depending on the day.
I have increased my Res to 20 gallons so I do not have to top off anymore. It's kinda cool to read the ppm's everyday because they differ depending on if it was hot, cool or just whatever. Sometimes they drink more water sometimes they eat more nutes. However, my ph still swings every few days.

PH = 5.5 - 5.8

Using only Tap Water. (PPM is usually ~ 200 - 300)


Here are the pics. Tried to get a little creative with the pictures. The stretch has started nicely and the secondary screen is a big help to keep them at the same height. I did what I am thinking is the final trimming on them. Here are the before and afters:

*Before:*
  

*After:*


----------



## Jad3 (May 6, 2014)

now THAT is a ScrOG screen! haha! good stuff!

Made from scratch?


----------



## yktind (May 7, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> now THAT is a ScrOG screen! haha! good stuff!
> 
> Made from scratch?


No I'm not that skilled, lol. I didn't pay for it. We have a bunch at work so the boss gave it to me. 

This is what it is:
http://www.acmedisplay.com/shop/product.aspx?id=2509


----------



## yktind (May 7, 2014)

Pistils are showing now!!! Next week pics should start to be something to look at.


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2014)

I love all of your pictures at all stages


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 10, 2014)

they look fabulous mate!!


----------



## yktind (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for Kind Words Guys!


I did the last round of Tucking over the weekend. They are starting Week 3 Tomorrow. Rez Change Tonight with Pictures. Also, The veg girls survived, well 4 of the 6, after the attack of gnats and root aphids and whatever the hell else was eating them. I'll grab some pics of those too.

They will be the first run of SNOG (Landrace Sativa x Indica OG | 20/ 80 Indica Dom) <----Supposedly I have never run this so we shall see.


----------



## yktind (May 14, 2014)

Well I forgot to bring the memory chip today so just imagine that everything looks great going into week 3, lol.



On a side note.... In case this ever happens to someone. 

I have those yellow gnat traps around the house... Leaned into one unknowingly and had to rip it off my hair. Well that sticky shit doesn't come off. 

What worked = Olive Oil. Used it like shampoo then used shampoo took it right out. Man that was fustrating.

_


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2014)

I love/hate my sticky traps. Great at catching bugs but always getting me stuck too!


----------



## yktind (May 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I love/hate my sticky traps. Great at catching bugs but always getting me stuck too!


Great at catching MO's and YKT's, lol.


----------



## yktind (May 15, 2014)

5.13.2014 = Day 13.

Same Nute line up with the addition of Crystal Burst. I am using half Kool Bloom and Half Crystal Burst Now.

Also, because of the heat the girls are drinking water way to fast and I will need to dilute them tonight. PPMs jumped by 150 over night. I am noticing slight burn but that was when the PPMs were at 1400.

Current PPM = 1150
PH = 5.72

   

FYI I have normal size thumbs

   

Here are the Veg girls well on their way to recovery. I am trying to get the mother plants back to health so that I can take clones and throw them outside. Here is the "SNOG"

 


Oh and if anyone is curious about my feeding regiment:
20 gal Res
Nute Ratio = 14 gal
So about 70% Strength

GH Series Recirculating + Crystal Burst. My personal regiment varys slightly but still pretty close. I cut out Rapid Start and use Zone and I don't have diamond nectar or dry Kool Bloom. So like I said a little different. Also I drop off all gro once flowers start to stack.

Gh Series Recirulating Guide ----> Here is the guide |||| I do not follow this 100%


----------



## yktind (May 16, 2014)

Added 5 gallons of water to bring the PPM's down to 1020... They are thirsty girls.


----------



## yktind (May 20, 2014)

Well I have finally figured out the cause of Gnats....

I have 3" net pots that are holding the current flower girls. The hole that was made for them is proabably 1/16" smaller than the pots. Well all but 1 of the pots has fallen into the root chamber allowing light and water to sit and make a mess. I found it yesterday when I was doing some cleaning. 

I have no idea how to fix it without fucking up the grow. I wadded up a white trashbag and stuffed it into the exposed hole but this is only a band aid. 

Anybody have any ideas on how to seal 4 gap of a hole? I am in full flower and it is way to late to try and pick the net pots up and put them back. Pretty sure I will break the stem since I heard some creaking when i tried it. 

I'll pics up tomorrow but any and all ideas are welcome. i do not want to fight these damn gnats again.


----------



## yktind (May 21, 2014)

So Yesterday I posted about getting gnats.

They are there for sure. I have set up a few sticky traps and took desperate measures.....

Went over to Homedepot got some 1" ***expanding foam sealer. Took some Tyvek and stuffed it into the exposed gaps (thinking this will protect my plants) and then emptied the entire contents of the can onto clay pebbles and area underneath the light guard (foam thing with reflective material). 

***I didn't know it would expand until the can was empty and I waited for 15 minutes. You can see in the last picture

Here are the pictures I am only hoping that it doesn't affect the girls negatively. 

Desperate times call for desperate measures:


----------



## yktind (May 21, 2014)

Well now on to the good news!!!

*Day 20 = 5.20.2014
Strain = SWOG (Skywalker OG)
Nutes = GH Series Gro, Micro, Bloom, Flora Nectar, Kool Bloom, Floralicous Plus, + Non GH, Zone, H2O2, and Crystal Burst
*
I am currently using the crystal burst 50/50 with Kool Bloom. Nute Strength = 7:10

*PPM = 1100 - 1400 (I add water if it hits 1400)
PH = 5.6 - 5.8
*
I could not be happier with how everything looks. Only wish I can destroy these damn gnats. I think I caught it early enough that they can be removed. We shall see. 

Here are the pictures of the happy gals:

         

Oh yeah can't forget about the baby SNOG over in the veg tent. They have had quite the rough life so far. Surviving an attack of gnats and sludge inside the rez (NEVER, EVER, EVER use clear tubing). They are on the road to recovery though and have all of their issues corrected.


----------



## yktind (May 28, 2014)

*Flower Day 34 = 5.27.2014
*
The girls have survived the foam explosion. So that is good news.

Bad news for gnats = They are all dead 

Just a quick update today.
PH = 5.78
PPM = 1100 - 1400

Quick side not on my nutes. I started using Humboldts County Own "Crystal Burst" two weeks ago. I can't say that I see a significant difference at this time in the grow. I am assuming I should see a difference in the next two weeks because that is when this strain starts going to work. 

Same Nutes as last post.

Strain = Skywalker OG (SWOG)

*Aftermath Pictures of Foam:
  



We finally get a little trich porn:*


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Have you ever made Ice Water hash or Dry Ice hash? That crop is going to give you the perfect trim for making either one. Very Frosty Indeed!


----------



## yktind (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I have made it few times. I follow frenchy.

I actually have a bag full of trim in my freezer (I know frenchy doesn't like that, but I don't always get to it right away). Since I don't have much to do this weekend maybe I'll pull my bags out and do a run. I want to get some of those special boldt bags but can't really spend $50+ a bag right now.

I use a knock off brand 220, 170, 120, 73, and 45. The left over water and stuff goes into the garden and man do they love it!!!. Everything is so happy after being watered with the leftovers.


Here is the last coupe of runs:
  

Green Crack Run:


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Beach Sand! Green Crack hash! I want to go to there!

You can just dry the trim with the bud and then you can cure it in a container until you are ready to run it.

I have started drying the buds with the sugar leaves. Then I final trim when I am done curing. I ended up with a giant pile of cured sugar trim and the buds are super frosty.


----------



## ODanksta (May 31, 2014)

Looking good, how big is your tent?


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2014)

The tent is 4'x4'x7'


----------



## yktind (Jun 3, 2014)

Made some ICE Water Extract last night. Will be chopping it up and starting the cure tonight. Also will be doing a water change and Making QWISO.

Very exciting night ahead of me, lol. New pics will be up tomorrow. Will also have some pictures of the IWE and QWISO process and finished products.


----------



## yktind (Jun 4, 2014)

WooHooo Made some Hash Last Night. 

I won't get to much into my process but the pictures basically tell it all.

It is a combination of Frenchy's tek and Matt Rize. Although this time I will press in Frenchy style. Hopefully tonight depending on how lazy I get once I get home from work. 

Here are the pics:
Setup and Drainage


----------



## yktind (Jun 4, 2014)

Hash making continued:

The Good Stuff (Pre Press)


----------



## yktind (Jun 4, 2014)

Just as I thought... One more week and I see a huge difference in the flower trich development. I love this Crystal Burst/ Kool Bloom combo.

*Day 41 = 6.3.2014
Strain = SWOG (Skywalker OG)
Nutes = GH Series; Micro, Bloom, Flora Nectar, Kool Bloom, Floralicous Plus, + Non GH, Zone, H2O2, and Crystal Burst
I am currently using the crystal burst 50/50 with Kool Bloom. Nute Strength = 7/10

PPM = 1150 - 1450 add water if it hits 1400)
PH = 5.6 - 5.8*

Here are the pictures. Something yummy look at now * . *There are trichs along the stems and branches nearest the buds. Couldn't really get a clean shot of it though.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2014)

Hash came out superb! You got a nice yield too 

Nice resin rails on those leaves!

Things are going well in your house.


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesomeness, as always! =)


----------



## yktind (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys!!

I made some QWISO over the weekend but forgot my SDcard at home. Will post pics tomorrow with the flower room update. Things are starting to look awesome. I can see a difference in using the Crystal Burst now!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey Beech thanks for subbing. 

Where you been at Jad? Did you get the next grow setup?

So here are my qwiso pictures. Thank you qwizoking and your thread, very simple process: http://rollitup.org/t/qwizos-qwiso.831286/page-2#post-10589976

Enough Chit Chat here are the pics (There will be three posts).

In the beginning there was Super Skunk #45 (45 Day strain. The smoke sucks and the high is mellow, Which is why it was chosen to be sacrificed). 

Feel free to ask questions about the process I am going to let the pictures do the majority of the talking. Also check out the thread above for QwisoKing's easy tek. 

Filtering and quick 30 sec wash.


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2014)

Evaporation and the start of scraping. 

The white milky stuff is water that is mixing with the alcohol as it evaps. I have absolutely no idea why this happens. Maybe someone with a background in chemistry will stop by and enlighten us.


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2014)

The good stuff. It was super flaky when I scrapped it up. Then moved it onto some parchment paper (do not use wax paper, it gets all funky and tears easily). Then just started folding and warming it with my hands.


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh I forgot I did a second wash too

It did not come out as stable as the first. This stuff is impossible to keep solid and is very sticky. I have to pop it in the freezer in order to break a piece off. Otherwise it grabs your fingers and gets stickier and gooey-er as it melts:


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey homie, use 99% it makes all the difference, there won't be any of the white stuff. Only stir for 30 seconds lightly, there is no need to do a second wash. But you can winterize with everclear but then again it's not really needed either. The trick is stir 30 seconds top for the lightest color and best taste.

You ever tried to make BHO?

I ran two ounces of flowers last night and got 14 grams of honey


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## ODanksta (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah I've blasted some BHO but stopped doing that once I fell in love with IWE. Plus I don't have a vac purge or any scientific equipment.

The only reason I made the QWISO is because I knew I wouldn't get a great yield off the buds (wasn't my best quality) and IWE is a long process.

I did a 30 sec wash. The color is actually beautiful. Red, Amber, Orange ish. The camera doesn't do it justice.

The second wash was an experiment. A properly done extraction will leave nothing of value behind. This was the first time I tried a quick wash method. So I figured a second wash wouldn't hurt and the yield was about the same. I imagine it is a lot trich stalks and smaller broken pieces. But it tastes bomb. I would like to run both of these through a vac chamber to see what it would do. But I am to lazy and don't really care enough nor do I have the equipment. This will probably be the last time I make QWISO until I get a wild hair up my butt. I like the flavor and safeness of IWE (I Wax Extract).

Also, my girlfriend's best friends brother just blew himself up making BHO. Third degree burns all over his body and facing felony charges since the treat it the same as Meth here (SoCal).

***To anybody reading this thinking about making BHO. Please be very very careful and do a ton of reading and research before attempting. And if you don't a room setup as a chemistry lab then do it outside or somewhere you can't blow yourself up at.***


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2014)

In the Spirit of my Buddy Mohican,

Here is a garden tour of the Patio:


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2014)

Rest of the Garden:


----------



## yktind (Jun 11, 2014)

Alright Update time on the Real Garden:

*6.10.2014 - Day 48 - Flower
Strain: Skywalker OG (SWOG)
*
Look back a couple pages for the nute line up. 

I will probably start the flush in two weeks. They are starting to look very good and stacking nicely. The colas are almost connecting this time. Last grow I got a ton of tiny buds. This round we have real colas. Everything is frosty as hell. 

The smell doesn't seem to be as pungent as last time. However, I think this next three weeks is when I started smelling them outside in the parking lot. 

Anyway, here is the SWOG:


----------



## yktind (Jun 11, 2014)

More Bud Porn and the under shot (lol, you can see all the foam stuff):


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 12, 2014)

sweeeeeeet =D I'd love to share a toke of that stuff with you. looks like good times. =)

Anyway, what are your temps in the HPS tent? I got a cooltube for mine but I don't see much of a difference in temps...


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> sweeeeeeet =D I'd love to share a toke of that stuff with you. looks like good times. =)
> 
> Anyway, what are your temps in the HPS tent? I got a cooltube for mine but I don't see much of a difference in temps...


I am in the 80's. Its not the heat in the room but the heat on the glass that I notice a difference. You can get the lights a lot closer without seeing any problems. I have them probably 8" or so from the light.


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

SON OF A BITCH!!!! Edison raised our rates again... $0.32/ KWH now. FUCKERS!!!


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 16, 2014)

fuck.. that sucks =P

Yeah, my temps are about the same as that. But my light is a 150watter and it's 1 foot from the canopy. 
But I don't think I would lower it, because the intake is inside the box. so If I lower the cooltube, I lower the intake, and that way hot air may build up over the cooltube making the box over all hotter... am I right?


----------



## yktind (Jun 16, 2014)

They are cooler than the traditional hoods for me.


----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2014)

Day 57 = 6.17.2014

We are getting closer the buds are now swelling and we are near the end. I'll be extra brief today. Here are the pics:


----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2014)

Some More:


----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2014)

And the final:

Can't forget about the little helpers  Waiting for their hit, lol


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome pics! I love the one with the yellow tint. Wonderful bud! Good job!


----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Awesome pics! I love the one with the yellow tint. Wonderful bud! Good job!


Means a lot coming you. You have awesome photos. maybe I'll start playing with photoshop since I have it at work. Funny thing is I can design pretty good in 3D you hand me a photoshop file or illustrator

and:


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Practice makes perfect =) Whatever it is. =)

Keep at it lovingly and willingly, and you shall achieve whatever you set out to do.


----------



## yktind (Jun 25, 2014)

Day 62 = 6.24.2014
Skywalker OG (SWOG)

PH = 5.5 - 5.8
Nutrients = H2O2

The flush started yesterday!!!! So that means we are counting down the days. I figure 10 days or so.


----------



## yktind (Jun 25, 2014)

More Porn:

I am really really happy with how frosty everything is. This round I did 50/50 Liquid Kool Bloom and Crystal Burst. I am pleased with the results.


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 25, 2014)

Do you keep the range of PH in the 5.5 - 5.8 throughout all of the grow? or do you vary from Veg to Flower?

Everything is looking amazing! *-*


----------



## yktind (Jun 25, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Do you keep the range of PH in the 5.5 - 5.8 throughout all of the grow? or do you vary from Veg to Flower?
> 
> Everything is looking amazing! *-*


Thanks Jad3

I never let it go under 5.5 but I'll let it raise to 6.0 before adjusting it back down. Same for both Flower and Veg.


----------



## yktind (Jul 1, 2014)

T-Minus probably 5 - 7 days. Will be taking pics tonight. I'd say they are about done. I want to do one more rez swap and see if the ppm's will stay where they start. 

Will check the trichs tonight and have a definte date. Today marks 69 days of 12/12. Last time I pulled at 70 days and it was pretty damn good smoke. Will see if we can make it to 77.


----------



## yktind (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 69 - 7.1.2014
Flushing with Tap Water. Will rez swap if PPM's go over 500. 


There are some pictures of what happens to your garden if you let Broad Mites, Root Aphids and Gnats run amuck in your garden. Look at the underneath pictures. Yuu can see all of the dead shit. Really pisses me off since that is my hash stash. 

To Be Continued... I forgot my SD Card.


----------



## yktind (Jul 3, 2014)

Here they are


----------



## yktind (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh and here is what happens to the underside of your canopy if you have Broad Mites and Root aphids and don't get the problem taken care of 100% like I thought I did... You can see up top where it is starting to affect the colas now.

Harvest is 5 days away. I may take the worst part out over the weekend though.


----------



## yktind (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

Just a quick update. Will be harvesting tomorrow after work.


----------



## yktind (Jul 8, 2014)

Harvest day today. Day 77!!!!

On a side note... We have the annual apartment inspection today. Fingers crossed. I shut the tents up and threw zip ties around the zippers. Lights should be off when they are there. Girls are sleeping so smell should be little.

Just never know when this type of shit happens.


----------



## yktind (Jul 9, 2014)

Well that is the fastest I have ever trimmed my flower room... That isn't a good thing. The damage was more severe then I thought. The top colas look pretty good still but I basically lost everything that would have been great for hash. So this hash batch will suffer more than anything. Also, I think my overall yield was reduced slightly as well. 

Either way the finished stuff looks pretty good. I should have lit off a pyrethine bomb at week 4 like I normally do. Oh well lesson learned. 

Pics coming soon.


----------



## yktind (Jul 9, 2014)

Last round I had 11 hangers full and this time it is only 7.... So yield was definitely affected. I didn't take pictures of the trim but there is a great mixture of flowers to leaves. Anything that didn't look like I would be stoked to smoke got thrown into the hash pile. Who knows maybe I'll get the biggest yield ever out the hash.


----------



## yktind (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay so Haven't really done an update in a while. Basically the SNOG is nursed back to health and just about ready to flip into flower. Only problem is that I am lazy and do not want to clean and break everything down. Well at least not today. Will get around to it this weekend maybe.

Started training the veg girls. Super Cropping and topping. This is only to keep them at a maintainable height while in veg. It also, helps that they start to grow sideways. Less chance for breakage when the net comes down on them. 

Here are some Veg shots and aftermath shots of the Flower room:

      

Oh I can't forget these little girls. Lol just tap water straight from the sink, saran wrap, cut clone stick in water. A couple weeks later Roots!!! Didn't spray them, nothing. Just waited and left them. Then transferred into a little one gal pot with some soil.

 

And of course.... The Aftermath.


----------



## yktind (Jul 23, 2014)

Will do a smoke report on the 77 Day Skywalker OG (SWOG) sometime this week. It already smells so damn good.


----------



## yktind (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally took some clones last night, also took some of the tomatoes for my hydro guy.
Next is to clean the flower room and transfer everything over.


----------



## yktind (Jul 31, 2014)

Clone Update. Lol, no roots yet.

Everything looks very healthy. I did things a little different this time. First of all if you use clone-x make sure the bottle is fairly fresh. It should pretty thick if it is runny throw it away. Also, I used root riot things, they are awesome takes a lot of the prep work out of things, fuck rockwool. You will also see that I have inserts inside inserts. My thought is that I can keep some water in the lower chamber and keep these things from drying out. My usual problems are leaving for a weekend at a time coming home and everything is dead because they dried out. The humidity is staying good and root riot things have yet to dry out. I don't even have to worry about over watering because of the secondary chamber.

This may be a stupid way to do things but when I leave next week for four days and come home I expect everything to be alive and well.

       

Also, set off a bug bomb 2 days ago and sprayed with Azamax. Goal is zero pest problems this round. I am tired of fighting asshole mites and gnats. we will start flower once all pests are dead.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2014)

@Bob Bitchen lent me his spray cloner system and it is so fast and easy. Only problem I had was from bugs on the clones. I will spray something stronger next time when I start. I need to clip some soon!


----------



## yktind (Aug 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @Bob Bitchen lent me his spray cloner system and it is so fast and easy. Only problem I had was from bugs on the clones. I will spray something stronger next time when I start. I need to clip some soon!


Do you have a pic of the setup?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

Here you go!


----------



## yktind (Aug 1, 2014)

That's the the ez cloner right? Or hand made?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2014)

EZ cloner with a custom top. I need to get some new inserts because these are falling through the holes!


----------



## yktind (Aug 1, 2014)

Okay so the damage report is in: total harvest weight from the bug war = 7.36 oz. 

Needs some more time curing still has a grassy finish. High doesn't seem to much different. Less confusion maybe. IMO Skywalker OG my cut is a 72 day strain. But that isn't a fair assumption because of the bug attack. I will know again in two grows. Will be switching to the SNOG next. (SAtiva x OG Indica)


----------



## yktind (Aug 8, 2014)

Good News! We had roots a few days ago. I have been out of town and everything is ready to transplant. Which means... More cleaning. Will be updating over the weekend.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

Pictures!


----------



## yktind (Aug 11, 2014)

Tomorrow, I will be cleaning and transferring tonight to make room for the new clones. I really wasn't prepared to have roots after 5 days.


----------



## yktind (Aug 12, 2014)

Well good news is I have just enough time to finish this last cycle of flower before moving. Bad news is they do not get their recovery week. 

Here are the pics, SCREEN is down and weaving begins.


----------



## yktind (Aug 12, 2014)

And the rest.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm digging your set-up, I'm building my rdwc next month.. I love my aerocloner.. never thought about a full aero grow...hmmm

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Aug 12, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I'm digging your set-up, I'm building my rdwc next month.. I love my aerocloner.. never thought about a full aero grow...hmmm
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


The nice thing about it, I can leave and come home and everything is still alive, haha. I travel for work all the time. Luckily my GF can maintain everything just by adding PH up or down. I have left for 4 days without any ill effects. I can't tell you how many soil grows I had and then left for 10 days come home to dead plants. Of course I was using small pots and I was a complete noob more so then now anyway. 

I think there are better ways to build it but this was pretty easy and cost less than 100 bucks minus the tents and lights, lol.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah I'm going away for a week soon which is Why I'm ending my grow at day 56... If I was aero or rdwc I could of let them get real fatt

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Aug 12, 2014)

Recirculating is the way to go for me. Just make sure you rez swap once a week or so. Plants release waste and that will build up pretty quick resulting in some nasties!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't wait... Starting a 1k critical and blue cheese 4 total ... As a test run... Then if all goes well bladow ... Is all I can say

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is an update on the clones that were in the cloner:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Aug 18, 2014)

Made Some Upgrades (Caulking instead of stupid foam that wears out every grow), and transferred the new clones over to the veg unit. 

Something to note this round is I am using way more plants than I need. The main reason I am doing this is to get a feel for where the plants grow better. Will be removing the weaklings in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2014)

I am getting ready to fire up the cloner again. I am going to nuke the cuttings with Sevin this time to kill any bugs/eggs.

How do you get the lid off if you glue it on?


----------



## ringlead3r (Aug 18, 2014)

does your swog also stretch like crazy the first 2 weeks my swog stretched around 4 foot after being flipped


----------



## yktind (Aug 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am getting ready to fire up the cloner again. I am going to nuke the cuttings with Sevin this time to kill any bugs/eggs.
> 
> How do you get the lid off if you glue it on?


It's not actually glued. I caulked both sides with a rubber sealant (for bathrooms) let it dry for two days and then put it together. It just acts as a barrier. Works really good! No leaks, super cheap (in comparison to the foam sealers, especially since I won't have to replace it every single grow).



ringlead3r said:


> does your swog also stretch like crazy the first 2 weeks my swog stretched around 4 foot after being flipped


It stretches for about 2 solid weeks and then a couple of inches at week 3 maybe. I can't give you a good answer though being in scrog I don't really see the full stretch. Say I train them all the way to the edge of screen and then flip... They shoot up another foot or so, keep in mind that they have been manipulated up until 12/12.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice! A custom O-ring!


----------



## yktind (Aug 20, 2014)

Flower Day 7 - 8.19.2014
PPM = 800's
PH - 5.6
Strain = SNOG (Land Race Sativa x Og Indica) (Suppose to be 20/80 but we will see at the end of flower)
Flower Time = Unknown (Anticipating 8 weeks)

Nute Line Up:
GH Series Gro, Micro, Bloom, Floralicous Plus, Flora Nectar, Zone, H2O2, Orca
Not used yet (Start Next week): Kool Bloom, Crystal Burst.

Gave the girls a nice hair cut. I am starting to see pistils. This will probably be the last week of training since the stretch shold be over by mid next week. I like to leave them alone once they have flower sites. The funny thing is I didn't expect them to cover as much as they have. Usually I give about a week of recovery and flush before starting 12/12. I also broke a couple of branches but the girls don't seem to mind. 

I will be lighting off a pyrethine bug bomb next week as a precaution. We will not lose half our harvest to those damn broad mites and root aphids. 

Here is the garden:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks amazing!


----------



## yktind (Aug 21, 2014)

Here are some root pics if anyone is interested. These are the same plants that were on the verge of death about 6 weeks ago.

   Compared to:


----------



## yktind (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone. Today is an early shot of week 3. 

This is actually: Day 12_ 8.24.2014

Increased the flower nute ratio and lowered the gro nutes. PPMs are sitting around 900. PH - 5.7 ish. 

Pistils are showing and flowers are beginning to stack, YAY!
Training stopped yesterday (I moved a single branch that was a bit higher than the rest). They will now be allowed to grow however they want. I don't expect much more growth. Will lower the light to as close as comfortable. Right now it is a little far.

Oh Can't forget my fancy upgrade. See the fan. Bam root chamber cooler.


----------



## yktind (Aug 25, 2014)

Rest of the pics:


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking really good!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2014)

Amazing looking plants Y!

I love the leaf structure on the ones that almost look like Thai. Must be smelling good in there!


----------



## yktind (Sep 2, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Amazing looking plants Y!
> 
> I love the leaf structure on the ones that almost look like Thai. Must be smelling good in there!


It is actually Columbian Gold x Jo's OG Cut. I was just given permission to share. Lol, out of 10 different seeds my buddy got 10 different phenos. They are definitely testers. 

I was told that it is indica dominate but not really as squatty as I thought it would be. Some of the leaves already are getting trics so that is a good sign. Maybe a quick finisher. Looks like the yield will be similar to the Skywalker OG. I have only seen one picture of this in flowering and it got pollinated around this time so it only got to go 5 weeks and the thing was covered in trichs. 

Here's to hoping for 70/30 Trichs to Leaves!!! Aw, dreams.


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

Did a nice stalk rub last night. Smells of Citrus, Light Skunk and Earth. That's the best description I can come up with, lol. 

Here are the Pics of Day 21 Flower - 9.2.2014
Also, a little update, made some coconut oil and harvested our heirloom tomatoes. I learned something about tomatoes... If you grow two different strains next to each other, you will end up with a hybrid of each. These are Tula and Black Seaman or atleast were now they are Tula BlackSea.


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

More pictures:

FYI - This is only 4 plants flowering:


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

Here are the Veg pics:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Your plants look amazing Y! Flowers are frosty and the leaves are shiny and green!
I found out my air pump was getting hot and blowing hot air bubbles in my res. I blew a fan on the pump and it cooled everything down a whole bunch. So many things to tune in an indoor grow!
The two in the soil look a little over-watered. What kind of soil are they in? It may not be draining well for some reason. I had to re-pot the blue dream this season because it was not happy with my EWC soil. I replanted it in some fluffy Promix and it perked right up 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Your plants look amazing Y! Flowers are frosty and the leaves are shiny and green!
> I found out my air pump was getting hot and blowing hot air bubbles in my res. I blew a fan on the pump and it cooled everything down a whole bunch. So many things to tune in an indoor grow!
> The two in the soil look a little over-watered. What kind of soil are they in? It may not be draining well for some reason. I had to re-pot the blue dream this season because it was not happy with my EWC soil. I replanted it in some fluffy Promix and it perked right up
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mo!

I just put an inch of compost on top of my mix (Black Gold, Happy Frog, Perlite). Also did a heavy watering of Guano Tea. The SWOG (on the left) was getting yellow so hope to get the color back.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

How long does it take for the pot to dry out?


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How long does it take for the pot to dry out?


Usually 3 - 5 days.


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

YAY!!!!!! My Seed order just came in!

Hazeman Seeds - Fat Purple
Seedsman Seeds - Sugar Haze

Both are regular. I was thinking about starting two at a time straight into flower. Fat Purple First and Sugar Haze once I move.


----------



## Jad3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Damn son! I've been missing out! hahaha

Awesome job! How long till harvest?


----------



## yktind (Sep 9, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Damn son! I've been missing out! hahaha
> 
> Awesome job! How long till harvest?


I have no idea. This is the first time running this strain. My buddy told me about 8 weeks or so. But that was seeded and he ended up just cutting them down. Based on my limited experience, I figure 3 - 4 weeks maybe.


----------



## yktind (Sep 10, 2014)

Flower Day *28* - 9.9.2014

I'll be quick today. Let the pictures speak for themselves. I am very happy right now.


----------



## yktind (Sep 10, 2014)

The Rest - Veg Mixed in at the bottom:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't know why but, vegging plants are so much sexier to me than flowering!

I finally chopped the Quantum Kush - and I squashed the grasshopper I shook out of her! Trimming time


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)

Made some salve the other night and a few other things.

Please note, that all ingredients are not shown for the salve. If you want to know my recipe please send me a PM.


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)

Some Up skirt Shots and root Pic


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh yeah and I started messing with Super Macro function!!! You might like these pics, @Jad3

It smells of: Fuel, Citrus, Sweet, Tangy and Sour. Mostly Citrus and Fuel


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

Sweet! Now use a program like Corel Paint Shop Pro and make it look like this:



and this:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sweet! Now use a program like Corel Paint Shop Pro and make it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll just send 'em to you, Mo! haha. Is it a free program? 
BTW I am making that my new Avatar


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

That is so cool! Thanks!

Here is the web site:

https://store.paintshoppro.com/1184/purl-ATG_PID_HPbanner_PSPproX7?hptrack=us2bb4


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

It is so much fun when you can get pics like this:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is so much fun when you can get pics like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have Photoshop. I am complete noob with it though. I know how to resize and stuff but nothing special. 3D Design I can do, haha. Well Sketchup and Auto Desk (2007) anyway.

Thats amazing that you can zoom in that far and still have a clear image.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2014)

PhotoShop is perfect! Crop the part you want and then adjust the brightness and contrast to get the trichs to pop and then resize it to 1 inch width and 600 dpi as a png file. I upload my PNG files to Photobucket and copy the picture URL in with my text.

Let me know if you need any help. Your pictures are great so it should be easy!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jad3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Great shots guys! Must be lovely to sit near those babies and take a few whiffs =)


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It is so much fun when you can get pics like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a pretty picture


----------



## Mohican (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks! 

@yktind - I forgot to complement you on your huge slug of butter! I have used coconut oil with very good results. It got rid of some skin cancer on my face. I am living proof that it works! How much salve do you make? How potent?


----------



## yktind (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> @yktind - I forgot to complement you on your huge slug of butter! I have used coconut oil with very good results. It got rid of some skin cancer on my face. I am living proof that it works! How much salve do you make? How potent?


I have been giving it to my family memebers and freinds as trials. And I 100% agree that it works. Inflamation, swelling, I haven't used it for eczema or cancer but I my aunt has MS and gets relief in her legs using it. 

My typical batch is 1 oz Trim, Larf, Buds (it is a mixture) to 16 oz of coconut oil. I haven't messed with potency to much as this seems to be working very well. 

It is also the same ratio I use for my cooking coconut oil. I am sure you can make it stronger or weaker but I haven't done any trials. 

Example. I blew my shoulder at the lake (tubing and an uncle that is prepared to kill us, lol) rubbed this concoction on it 3 times a day for about 3 or 4 days and my shoulder was better. It almost feels like a muscle relaxer without any sedation affects. Still clean mind.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

That is awesome! I need to make some more


----------



## yktind (Sep 17, 2014)

Shit it has already been a week!!!

*Yesterday was day 35_ 9.16.2014
*
This is one of the frostiest strains I have ever had the chance to grow. You can see one of the pictures the leaves and stems have trichs!


----------



## yktind (Sep 17, 2014)

Rest of the pictures:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

You are a frost farmer!


----------



## yktind (Sep 19, 2014)

I just posted this on my friends thread, but I figure I should get the opinions of anyone who is also following my grow:

I was wondering if I could get your opinion on something, I am not super experienced with seeds.

I have a 12 pack of Fat Purple (Purple Rhinox G13 x Fat Marty). I was planning just to do 2 at a time, I figure there is a 50/50 chance male/ female. I don't have room to do a full run of an unknown pheno. Right now I am growing my SNOG and it is a winner. Should I go 12/12 from seed to pick a pheno or should I take clones of both first and flower them out in a 3 gallon of soil?

What would you do if you wanted to test out a strain while still keeping your flower room full of something you know is tried and true?


----------



## Jad3 (Sep 21, 2014)

That's a frost fest! Lookin' delish!


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 21, 2014)

I have never really noticed that trichs grow along the stem of a fan leaf. Thanks for the picture, now I know they do.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

I would take clones. It takes a generation or two of clones to really see the potential of a seed grown strain


----------



## yktind (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I would take clones. It takes a generation or two of clones to really see the potential of a seed grown strain


Will do thanks, Mo. My plan is to take some clones on Friday possibly Saturday. I have everything needed except for motivation, lol. I was trying to push it off until the flower room is a little closer to being finished. My problem last round is the clones rooted to fast, hahaha (never in my life did I think that would be an issue). 

I figure there is about 3 weeks left in flower possibly more. Haven't grown this strain out yet. So I'd like to take clones 2 weeks prior to harvest day. 

What do you guys think on harvest time based on last weeks update? How many weeks left?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

I had the same problem. So I mainlined them to slow them down. I ended up with tiny plants that got the job done.



I made a second batch of clones from these that I used for seeds and the clone plants had some amazing phenos! One was a peppermint Jilly Bean.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Sep 25, 2014)

It's that time again!!!!

I am very impressed by the resin production on this pheno. The yield sucks but it is quality over quantity any way. 

Also, Quick update on Nutes:
Flower = GH Series: Grow, Micro, Bloom, KoolBloom, Flora Nectar, Floralicous Plus, Dutch Masters Zone, Orca, Humboldts Own Cyrstal Burst

Veg = GH Series: Grow, Micro, Bloom, Sludge Remover (when needed). Orca, Zone, Super Thrive. 

First Up is the Veg Room:


----------



## yktind (Sep 25, 2014)

Here are the Glamour shots!!!


----------



## yktind (Sep 25, 2014)

And the rest:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

So beautiful! I love the fan leaves on healthy vegging plants!

Great job Y!


----------



## yktind (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey thanks, Mo!

This isn't my picture but this is a straight Columbian Gold. I can see the resemblance in my buds. Looks like a pretty ugly bud to the untrained eye. The trich to leaf and calyx ratio is what we care about on this thread!

CG:






Here is another Columbian Gold Shot. This is from Gage Green which is supposed to be the Columbian Gold that is mixed in with our SNOG. Looks like we could get some purple if the temperatures ever drop below 50 here:


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

Here is the Landrace Mulanje at the same magnification for comparison:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2014)

This is what I want to grow next:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Sep 25, 2014)

Awwww, sativas. I love 'em.


----------



## Jad3 (Sep 28, 2014)

really lookin' great! Love to see my friends with happy healthy ladies haha =)


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Here where the winners from the pheno hunt:



AOS = TGA Ace of Spades
JOG = TGA Jesus OG
MB = TGA Marion Berry
JB = TGA Jilly Bean
SOG = RareDankness Scott's OG
PP = Pakistani Punch (30 year old local strain)
MuMoBG1 = Holy Smoke/Malberry Mulanje Bubblegum x Mozambique Poison


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Sep 30, 2014)

Well @Mohican ,

I think you were right about my Veg mother Plants being in soil that wasn't properly drained. The Skywalker appears to have signs of root aphids. I haven't seen any fliers yet which is a good sign but I am seeing the plant suffer. We will be transplanting both girls into 5 gallon hempy buckets. Also, I should note that I used store (homedepot) bought chicken manure and compost and I am almost certain that these two items helped to infect the garden.

Originally I wanted to switch them to coco but after some reading on hempy I am pretty sold. Will take a couple of clones just to cover my ass on the skywalker. The SNOG will get cloned this Friday when I start trimming up the SNOG about to hit 12/12, that is whenever this run finishes up which should be in the next couple of weeks (around Oct 14 ish).

Will take pictures and such or the hempy buckets and process. The plan is just normal water for about a week or until they ask for food at which time they will be getting essentially the same feeding schedule as the Veg girls: GH Series, Flora, Micro, Bloom, Superthrive, Silica, Zone and Orca. Although I'll probably only do Orca for the first week.


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 1, 2014)

IF you have easy access to it you can consider a Coco-Hempy. It's been getting more popular. Lots of people swear by it and prefer that to a perlite/vermiculite Hempy.

Read up on Coco-Hempy, I'm sure you'll make it work wonderfully =)


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> IF you have easy access to it you can consider a Coco-Hempy. It's been getting more popular. Lots of people swear by it and prefer that to a perlite/vermiculite Hempy.
> 
> Read up on Coco-Hempy, I'm sure you'll make it work wonderfully =)


Dang. I already made them 3:1 Perlite:Vermiculite. I have a brick of coco too. Oh well, maybe I'll chem them out when it is time to switch out the mothers.


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay guys,

I took a ton of pictures last night mostly because I got a ton of shit down. 

1st up is the veg and part of the clone process. I also did some trimming on the veg girls to prep them for the flower tent. Looks like we will be switching in about two weeks!

As I said yesterday I am seeing some issues with the Skywalker mother. I took clones of her last night she would only give me three. I will let them recover until Friday/ Saturday (just depends on how they look and how I feel). Then the SNOG and SWOG will be transferred into the freshly made hempy buckets. 

Later today I will post the new feeding regiments and Macro/ Super Macro shots of the Flowering girls. 


Here is the making of the Hempy Buckets. These are 5 gallon, 3 parts Perlite: 1 Part Vermiculite.


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

Here are the veg plants and part of the clone process. Will grab some more pics tonight. I forgot to take a shot of them finished and sitting under the dome. You can see what I am talking about on the Skywalker clone. All of the new growth is brown and dying. I am assuming it is because of root aphids and a poorly drained potting mix.


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

More Veg (Close ups of the symptons n the Skywalker. And Beautiful SNOG. I like this plant more every single day):


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Amazing work @yktind !

Those hempys are going to grow some killer trees! I am looking forward to the show.

Thanks for all of the pictures. I feel like I was there with you 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

And now the Flower Room.

*Strain = SNOG (Columbian Gold x Jo's OG)
Flower Nutes: GH Series, Gro, Micro, Bloom, Kool Bloom, Cyrstal Burst, Orca, Flora Nectar, Floralicous Plus... Next Cycle we will be adding Diamond Nectar which is Humic Acid extracts. 

PPM = 980 - 1350 (Any higher and they start to burn. I add 5 gallons of tap water if they go over 1300)
PH = 5.6 - 5.9 (I have found that the plants do not like to be close to 5.5. In fact they seem to do better if it is higher rather then lower). 

Veg Nutes (This will be for the hemoy buckets as well): GH Series Gro, Micro, Bloom, Superthrive, Zone, Orca... and will be adding Dutch Master Silica. *
- Side note on Veg - I checked the roots last night and they are not quite up to par. I decided to do a flush with only Sludge Remover and Orca. Tonight I will be adding some coconut water fresh from a coconut. Thanks, @hyroot . 

Also, I filleted an Aloe Vera blade and scooped some into both Rez's. 

Without further ado:


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

They have really swelled up over the last week. And I cannot complain about the amount of trichs !!!! I am a very happy camper right now:


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, I took some photos of the bottom buds. Obviously they are very small and not worth smoking... buuuuutttttttt. I was super impressed with how many trichs are still developing on these buds that don't even get a clear shot at the light. Kinda makes you wonder about the argument of moving leaves around, yadda yadda so that the light hits them directly. This just shows you even with in direct light the plant still wants to produce and grow... That is another conversation though and I am just sharing my observations.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

I love the weird buds that grow on the lower stems!

The colors of your plants are are so intense! I love it. Reminds me of the neon green of the Paki Punch.


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

Here is the rest of the Veg pictures from Yesterday. I took a shot of the roots that I am worried about. Also did some super cropping but went a little overboard. You will notice some branches have supports, sorry girls. 

The Skywalker clones seem to be doing okay which tells me the mother definitely has something wrong in the root zone, otherwise the clones would continue to suffer.


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

@hyroot , I have a question for you. Would adding Aloe Vera and Coconut Water cause the Ph to rise in my PH? I added about 1 fillet and 3/4 of a coconut's water. 

I droppped my ph down to 5.7 ish and today it jumped up to 6.8. I'm curious if coconut water and/ or aloe vera is actually a stabilizer (in soil) since in brought the PH towards the proper range in soil. In aero it isn't really ideal but that's why I check and adjust things.


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking great! Good job on the buckets =)


----------



## yktind (Oct 3, 2014)

Just a comparison shot:
1 st pic is day 28 second pic is day 49. 

Day 28:
    

Day 49:


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

Have you tried H2O2 (Hydrogen Peroxide) in your res? What are your res temps. I have heard good numbers are 68 to 72 degrees. You don't want to get root slime.

Mine got too warm and went bad:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Oct 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Have you tried H2O2 (Hydrogen Peroxide) in your res? What are your res temps. I have heard good numbers are 68 to 72 degrees. You don't want to get root slime.
> 
> Mine got too warm and went bad:
> 
> ...


Hey Mo,

I use H2O2 but ran out about 3 weeks ago and stopped using it. My temps are at 71 right now. Rez change is on Tuesday. Will be bumping up the Zone and will make a run for some H2O2. I willl also be adding silica to their diet this week. So between the three I think we will be looking pretty good again in no time.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2014)

Are you using air stones? My air pump was blowing hot air and cooked my water!

Air bubbles and low temps should keep you OK. Avoid organic nutes too.


----------



## yktind (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay so first up are the pitiful looking mother plants. And the Veg Room:


----------



## yktind (Oct 8, 2014)

And the SNOG!!!!!!! Checked the trichs last night got a ton of beautiful milky heads but not quite there yet.


----------



## yktind (Oct 8, 2014)

I will probably start the flush next week and pull right around the end of week 9/ beginning of week 10. 

Some Macros and Super Macros:


----------



## yktind (Oct 8, 2014)

So this strain is Columbian Gold x Jo's OG

What do you guys think of Columbo Jo's instead of SNOG?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2014)

Jolumbo?

I try to keep them down to one word for easy remembering.


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Golden Jo sounds like an epic high hahaha


----------



## yktind (Oct 15, 2014)

Yesterday was *Day 63* for the SNOG/ Jolumbo/ Golden Jo

Short post today. Flush started yesterday looks like 7 - 10 days away.


----------



## yktind (Oct 15, 2014)

And the Super Macros:


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

So frosty! Looks like you dipped them in sugar!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

Super-duper macro (zoomed in and cropped then brightness and contrast):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Oct 17, 2014)

Scrogging is fun. Blue dream from seed. Cheers.


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Those look like insane stuff! Wish I could smoke a bowl of that with you. I'm sure it would make for good times =)

How are the Hempys coming along?


----------



## uncleholdout (Oct 20, 2014)

nice setup. i want to try stinks method also. looks like explosive growth. how is the custom seal you made for the top of the tote working out? also what brand of adhesive was that? how high do those sprayers spray (to the top of the tote no problem)? thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## indianajones (Oct 20, 2014)

peroxyacetic acid is another good res cleaner for fighting root rot. you 
make it yourself by mixing 5% vinegar and 3% hydrogen peroxide. it exists 
in equilibrium, so you will still have peroxide working while the peroxyacetic 
acid is working. peroxyacetic acid has a much broader use as an antimicrobial
than hydrogen peroxide itself, and is so effective it is even registered for
use in sterilizing medical supplies and food processing equipment.

from the peroxyacetic acid wiki-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peracetic_acid



> It forms upon treatment of acetic acid with hydrogen peroxide, with the equilibrium constant dependent on the concentrations and conditions of reaction:[2]
> 
> H2O2 + CH3CO2H
> 
> ...


----------



## yktind (Oct 20, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Those look like insane stuff! Wish I could smoke a bowl of that with you. I'm sure it would make for good times =)
> 
> How are the Hempys coming along?


They are moving along. I don't think they have quite hit the rez yet. Maybe this week. 



uncleholdout said:


> nice setup. i want to try stinks method also. looks like explosive growth. how is the custom seal you made for the top of the tote working out? also what brand of adhesive was that? how high do those sprayers spray (to the top of the tote no problem)? thanks for any help you can give me.


This isn't Stinks method, this was made up using several different methods found on this website and throughout the internet. The sprayers go up and out of the totes if the lid is off. The first few runs I did I had problems with leaks. The adhesive, I have no idea off the top of my head. Just look for something that can get wet and doesn't look like it'll kill you. 



indianajones said:


> peroxyacetic acid is another good res cleaner for fighting root rot. you
> make it yourself by mixing 5% vinegar and 3% hydrogen peroxide. it exists
> in equilibrium, so you will still have peroxide working while the peroxyacetic
> acid is working. peroxyacetic acid has a much broader use as an antimicrobial
> ...


That's interesting. Never heard of putting vinegar into the res before. Sounds like it would work well for root aphids.


----------



## yktind (Oct 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Super-duper macro (zoomed in and cropped then brightness and contrast):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo! I am very happy with this batch. Yield is smaller but then again the quality is about double to triple. So I say it is a win.


----------



## yktind (Oct 21, 2014)

Checked the trichs last night and we are getting really close!!!!!!!! Could be another week but hoping for Thursday Night Football and trimming. 

Update on the Veg room. Everything is coming along nicely. Still waiting on the hempy buckets to explode, they do seem to be doing better though. Will check tonight maybe they are ready to be watered.


----------



## yktind (Oct 21, 2014)

And the Macros and Super Macros: *Still Day 69*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

Those look awesome man!!


----------



## yktind (Oct 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Those look awesome man!!


I'm trying to judge when to harvest but it may be another week. What do you guys think?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

yktind said:


> I'm trying to judge when to harvest but it may be another week. What do you guys think?


Id say your right man another week Doesn't look like a whole bunch of amber is in there...But I aint got no microscope zoom only goes so far


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

I just wanna walk up and lick the shit out of your plants!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

I just wanted to show you that with those hi-res pictures you can zoom in with PhotoShop and use contrast and brightness to make those beautiful pictures even more amazing!


----------



## yktind (Oct 28, 2014)

The Day has finally come. They could probably go until Friday which would put them right at 80 days but I have shit going on and they look ready to me. 

Does anybody advise against harvesting?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks perfect to me!


----------



## yktind (Oct 29, 2014)

Little over a 3rd of the harvest is done. Will try to finish tonight. Pics at the end of harvest. Any guesses as to final weight? I figure around 10 - 12 Oz. 

The veg room is ready to flip so as soon as harvest is over and the flower gets a good cleaning we will be right back at it. This time they will get the 1 week recovery from transfer. I may have to double screen depending on how much of the screen they already take up.


----------



## yktind (Oct 30, 2014)

Harvest pictures!!!!!!

So I let them go 77 and 78 days. I found some bug damage in the back but nothing to brutal looks like I got lucky. Another 3 weeks and probably would have lost half of everything. So that is the bad news. The good news... Everything looks top quality. Best I have ever done for sure. 

It is hard for me to describe the smell because I was pretty baked the whole time. But there is almost 0 skunk smell more hashy and peppery. Will have a better review once it is dried and cured. Smoked some of the scissor hash and man was that tasty! Well it wasn't really scissor hash but I did kind of a charas technique with all the trimming gloves. Not a huge amount but it bubbles nicely, not full melt but got a pretty good idea of what the taste will be like. As for the stone I can't really say since we were smoking and drinking the whole time. 

Here are the pics from the first night of trimming:


----------



## yktind (Oct 30, 2014)

This is day 2 (last day). There is a pic of some of the glove charas we made.


----------



## yktind (Oct 30, 2014)

The rest of the pictures and what the flower room looks like after everything is down:


----------



## Jad3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dear god of sweetness *_* awesome


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2014)

Amazing trim job! Those buds are killer!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 1, 2014)

killin'it bro ! beautiful flowers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

Great job man! Love the grape cluster buds


----------



## yktind (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Got to Jar everything up last night. No need to burp this morning so should stay in the jars for maybe 2 days then take everything out and mix up the buds. Then back into the jars to ensure everything is drying out nice and even.

Oh yeah and the best news that I have ever gotten... Grand Total was* 435.8 g/ 15.56 oz.* Whoooo Whooooo!!!!!!!!

My average cost between summer and winter is about $300/ month in electricity. This round I had a 60 day veg time and harvested at day 77. I am usually flowering another group during veg so there isn't any down time. I also add in another $100 to cover nutes and whatever miscellaneous stuff. Also, I like to over estimate my expenses (usually I only count the flower time since I am always flowering).

So we will say electrical for 4 months plus $100 bucks in expenses.

*Low Cost:*
4 x 300 = 1200
+ 100 
= 1300
/15.56 oz (435.8 g)
~ $84/ oz ($3/ gram)

*High Cost:*
6 x 300 = 1800
+ 100 
= 1900
/15.56 oz (435.8 g)
~ $122/ oz ($4/ gram)

Gram per watt (which is a meaninglessness number but is fun to calculate): 600 watt/ 435.8 = .72 grams per watt (which is also another record for me).

This is also the best trim I have ever gotten. Usually trim off anything not bigger than my pinky finger. I am very excited for my next hash run. Can't wait for a proper taste test and to find out how the high will be. I am expecting a bit of a sativa rush because of the Columbian but the OG seems to really stand out in the development of the actual colas (little golf balls not dodger bats).

Enough numbers here are the pictures trimming everything off the stems and getting ready for jars:


----------



## yktind (Nov 3, 2014)

Some more pictures of pre jar, oh and a nice bowl of hash:


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2014)

Outstanding harvest! The pictures make me feel like I am there.

I think I spend way more than that on my grows! I do love my $300 tomatoes though 

Cool calculations!


----------



## yktind (Nov 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Outstanding harvest! The pictures make me feel like I am there.
> 
> I think I spend way more than that on my grows! I do love my $300 tomatoes though
> 
> Cool calculations!


They are the best tomatoes you have ever eaten though right? haha. It's funny I decided to make some deli style mustard from scratch (which is around 3 dollars) and 30 dollars later I have some pretty good stuff, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2014)

Hahaha! Yes they were!

Home made mayo is really good too 

I can't wait to see your hash run this time!

Had some of SomeGuy's AK-47 and Blue Dream he grew in his lab. I used my new PAX vape and the flavor from each strain was amazing and so pure!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 3, 2014)

Great looking buds! Awesome results! I'm digging the breakdown. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks guys! It makes me feel like I know what I'm doing, haha. I swear I learn something every grow. Plus every time I feel like I am doing pretty good I go check out some of the other grows on RIU and damn I am still a noob. I am doing very good for me though and that makes me happy.

 Happy Toking!


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pro stuff, right there.

You inspire me.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

Made some Jesus OG coconut oil:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll be doing my runs next week. We just got a random heat wave so I'll wait for our Winter to come back.


----------



## yktind (Nov 12, 2014)

Flower room is clean. Pyrithine bomb set off. Should be doing the swap in the next couple of days and then it is round 2 of the Columbo OG


----------



## yktind (Nov 17, 2014)

Got my Frenchy Bags in today. Will be doing a 1/2 lb trim run tonight!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see high res resin pics!


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)

Well my camera died last night (no more batteries) so I don't have any Super Macros but I did take some pictures. Will be doing a press tonight. Haven't decided if I want to go bottle method or just hand press it while vegging out all night.... hrmmmm


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)

Some more pictures from last night:


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Golden Dust


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh yeah! Can't forget...

Transferred the veggers into the flower room. Will be getting ready to flip next week.

This was the veg room (old picture though, plants are much bigger).


----------



## yktind (Nov 20, 2014)

Some hand pressed hash. Pressed for about 20 mins then my hands were to tired:
    

This is the Columbo-G hash run, will be pressing tonight:
   

What is crazy is the 45 micron cam out White on this run. I have never seen that happen except with BHO one time. Usually I get a nice blonde to brown sand color. But this is white, I wish the camera could show it better.


----------



## yktind (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol I just looked at the clones in the humidome and completely forgot about this...

I cut off a piece of Aloe Vera and stuck a clipping into it. I don't see any roots yet but it looks pretty healthy to me. Never watered it or anything.


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 20, 2014)

yktind said:


> Lol I just looked at the clones in the humidome and completely forgot about this...
> 
> I cut off a piece of Aloe Vera and stuck a clipping into it. I don't see any roots yet but it looks pretty healthy to me. Never watered it or anything.
> 
> View attachment 3297647 View attachment 3297648 View attachment 3297649


LOL, that's so awesome! And I could bet there's going to be roots in there soon...
You might have just created a new method! Aloe Cloning Cubes! haha


----------



## yktind (Nov 20, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> LOL, that's so awesome! And I could bet there's going to be roots in there soon...
> You might have just created a new method! Aloe Cloning Cubes! haha


All natural and cheap as shit (free if you have a plant), haha. Next time will plant into a live Aloe maybe.... hrmmmm. Only issue is humidity (or lack there of).


----------



## yktind (Nov 21, 2014)

Did some more pressing last night but ended having issues with heat. I ended rolling it into a ball. Not sure If I did it correctly but I used a metal surface and a metal bowl to roll it until completely smooth. It is now sitting in a mason jar. I figure to leave it until next year as a birthday present to myself next November. 

I know nothing about Nepalese Temple balls but here it is:
The powder is a mix of 45 and 73. The 45 is more white.


----------



## yktind (Nov 24, 2014)

A little more experimentation....

Coconut Oil THC Capsules, Basically I made my normal coconut oil at double strength. Then took a syringe and capsule machine to but them into bite size treats.

1 capsule is about equivalent to .13 gram or about a bowl. Takes about 45 mins. to kick in and then it is a nice mellow buzz. Will try taking 2 - 3 capsules later this week so that I can give a real guideline for anyone who wants to try them.

Quick notes:
-16 fl oz coconut oil : 56 grams trim larf mix
- Capsule Size = 00

****Well pictures to come later. RIU won't let me upload right now***


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 24, 2014)

Heck yeah let us know.. I make my oil 100 grams to 32 ounces coconut oil... I'd love to make the capsules

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 24, 2014)

yktind said:


> *****Well pictures to come later. RIU won't let me upload right now****



Here they are:

    

I only made 24 so that I could be sure before making all of my coconut oil into capsules. We will find out how many capsules this make tonight or tomorrow. They are in the freezer for long term storage. I have 1 capsule sitting out at room temperature to see what it does. Will check after 10 days or so.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome! How did the capsule holder work? Was it difficult?


----------



## yktind (Nov 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Awesome! How did the capsule holder work? Was it difficult?


Pretty easy actually. It is messy though if your hands shake like mine do. Over filling the capsules makes it kind of oily but just wipe it down and keep going. 

Tip: The gelatin capsules will disintegrate if they come in contact with water.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2014)

I shake too! It is a bitch getting good pictures. Can't wait to hear how they work!

It can get worse or better when I smoke.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey yktind, have you ever made a good and powerful Green Dragon?

Good idea on the capsules too! I'm expecting the 3 capsule trip report! haha


----------



## yktind (Nov 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I shake too! It is a bitch getting good pictures. Can't wait to hear how they work!
> 
> It can get worse or better when I smoke.
> 
> ...


I am not sure what my issue is actually. I am not diagonsed with anything that would cause shaking. Really not diagonosed with anything minus being an ex drug addict. That is what I blame but who knows. If I don't eat it gets really bad. I just hold my breath when I take pictures, lol. I'm only 27 damnit!



Jad3 said:


> Hey yktind, have you ever made a good and powerful Green Dragon?
> 
> Good idea on the capsules too! I'm expecting the 3 capsule trip report! haha



I have made green dragon with 151 but didn't have great results. 1. I did not do a decarb and 2. I can't take it in the morning since I'll smell like booze. Plus I feel like an acoholic, haha.

As for the capsules they are great. I have only taken 1 at a time. I'll wait for thanksgiving to try 3... Mmmmmm turkey and gravy


----------



## yktind (Nov 25, 2014)

yktind said:


> Lol I just looked at the clones in the humidome and completely forgot about this...
> 
> I cut off a piece of Aloe Vera and stuck a clipping into it. I don't see any roots yet but it looks pretty healthy to me. Never watered it or anything.
> 
> View attachment 3297647 View attachment 3297648 View attachment 3297649


The aloe didn't make it 
Started to mold and no roots. Oh well.


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aw shucks


----------



## yktind (Nov 26, 2014)

Good news!!!!! Day 1 of Flower starts today. Whoooooooo.

Looking at a Mid February harvest around week 12.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2014)

I de-seeded some flowers I let go long so the seeds would be done. There were still a bunch of green seeds in them even after the flowers looked brown and dead. I threw the trash in an 8 gallon flower pot for compost and got a surprise:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 26, 2014)

That's so lovely! haha


----------



## yktind (Dec 1, 2014)

So I am thinking about switching to all hempy buckets doing a longer veg time and getting some fat colas. Maybe top once. What do you guys think?

The only issue I am having right now is that the roots aren't as healthy as they were and having to double stack the buckets takes up a ton of space. Probably do 5 gallon buckets since I will need them to last through a 5 day stretch here and there.

BTW I switched the mother plants to hempy buckets and they have just hit the res. Man what a difference it makes.

Oh I should mention that I will finish out this current grow with aero.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 1, 2014)

I've never grown hempy but have seen excellent results.. I'm running my urdwc with 8" net pots and grow stones... Question, how long can you be away from hempy buckets? Is there an auto watering system that you'd be able to rig for extended time away?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 1, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I've never grown hempy but have seen excellent results.. I'm running my urdwc with 8" net pots and grow stones... Question, how long can you be away from hempy buckets? Is there an auto watering system that you'd be able to rig for extended time away?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I don't think I'll be able to let them go longer than 5 - 7 days. Especially once I hit full flower. As for the watering I will probably rig up a hose of some sort and mix all nutrients etc. in my bathtub and use one of my pumps to water the buckets. They actually take quite a bit of water ~2.5 gallons per watering. I don't have a ton of experience with them and the plants that are currently in hempy buckets were on their way to death but they have turned around nicely and I expect to be watering once a week. 

The one thing that I will miss about my aero setup is the automated watering. I don't have to do shit except check ph every couple of days. I may drop my plant count down to 4 just to help keep things more manageable.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 1, 2014)

Lower plant count and grow some big bitches... My system stands at 15" tall and my tent 7'...I'm loving my set up.. I drain every 2 weeks and top off once in between.. at the moment.. I don't know how much they're going to drink in flower

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 1, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Lower plant count and grow some big bitches... My system stands at 15" tall and my tent 7'...I'm loving my set up.. I drain every 2 weeks and top off once in between.. at the moment.. I don't know how much they're going to drink in flower
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


My thoughts exactly! Gonna grow some trees next round. May skip the Screen and just let them go.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm debating that same thing... There's nothing like a nice even filled out screen, buds standing like soldiers,POW ... But then football sized colas are magnificent...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 1, 2014)

Got my new 5 gallon buckets. Green to be Sure. Will start cleaning out the old shit tonight and ready for transplant tomorrow with the water change in Aero Week 2 starts Wednesday!


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 2, 2014)

Sounds good! Hempy are truly amazing and simple. Can't wait for your trees!


----------



## yktind (Dec 2, 2014)

Well it turns out that 1 big bag of perlite and 1 and half bags of vermiculite is only enough for 5 full hempy buckets (rate = 3:1). So minus the two mother buckets that I already made, I only got to 3 new hempys. Will be getting more tonight and will be finishing up the room over haul.


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 3, 2014)

How much perlite was in that 1 bag though?


----------



## yktind (Dec 3, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> How much perlite was in that 1 bag though?


It was a big bag not the kind you find at homedepot. I think it was 4 cu. ft. I'd have to check but the bag said chunky perlite and it was a big bag. Oh BTW, I barley used any perlite from the second bag. 

Finished up the buckets last night, did the water change in the flower room, which is now on week 2. Will transplant the clones later tonight.


----------



## yktind (Dec 3, 2014)

Smoke Report (Quick snip) on the Jolumbo 77. 

Very Spicy flavor and smell especially present in the hash. Once the bud is broken it smells almost sweet and floral. It is a special smell and flavor not at all skunky or dank. Like a spicy sativa. My GF described it as almost nutmeg/ pepper. 

As for the high very uplifting and straight to the dome.


----------



## yktind (Dec 4, 2014)

Everything was transplanted this morning. Watered with a super concentrate of ORCA. Now just have to figure out what to do with this extra Skywalker. I am thinking an extra hempy bucket.


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you able to take a few pics? 

Everyone loves update pics =)


----------



## yktind (Dec 5, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Are you able to take a few pics?
> 
> Everyone loves update pics =)


Yeah just been lazy. Cleaning and all takes a lot outta you, lol. Will have the flower room next week once I get back into my normal routine.


----------



## yktind (Dec 5, 2014)

Rolled ourselves a nice joint though. Green crack hash snake inside Skywalker og joint

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 5, 2014)

Freshly transplanted veg room. Will be getting one more hempy bucket together since I have an extra Skywalker clone. I figure there is no reason to toss it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2014)

I love the green hempys! 

Hey - I have the same roller 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Dec 8, 2014)

Stretch is coming to a close and I just realized that I haven't posted a single picture of the flower room, lol. I must be super stoked on the hempys.

*Edit just checked back a page. They are there right at the start. So those will be our comparison phots*

Anyway will have pics tonight or tomorrow. If I can get the pics to load from my phone will be tonight.


----------



## yktind (Dec 8, 2014)

I almost forgot. Smoking to much I guess lol. Oh the one that looks like shit is actually in full recovery. 

Very bad soil mixture (kellogs) had bugs and all sorts of problems. Root aphids being the main suspect. Transplanted to hempy and it took about a month to start showing healthy new growth. Would have tossed it if it wasn't the only one I had. It is the clone only Skywalker og. So I am very happy about it turning around. Also have a new clone ready to take that crappy ones place. Will flower out in 55 days or so. 


Small clones ones are Jolumbo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 9, 2014)

You think it'll come around? Poor thing looks like it took a beating.


----------



## yktind (Dec 9, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> You think it'll come around? Poor thing looks like it took a beating.


It is in full recovery. Not worried at all. Another 2 weeks it won't even look the same. Will be doing feedings and water change tonight. So I expect to see a nice increase in growth.

They have just been drying out and had minimal nutes given. Especially the one that looks like hell. It still has some soil in it since I couldn't shake all of it off. Smelled like sewage in the root ball. Roots were brown. Everything that could possibly be wrong with the roots it had, lol. Great lesson in why we always! Always! Use quality soil or make your own. Ooorrrr switch to Hempys


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 10, 2014)

yktind said:


> Ooorrrr switch to Hempys


Hear, hear!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

I had a bad batch of soil once. All of my leaves started curling. I bought some new promix and transplanted. They all recovered and flourished.


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay I have full update for you guys. Pictures are from my phone. I did my best until I get some batteries so I can take macros.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

First up... a little artsy phone inspiration.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

So let's get the tour staryed. Grab a drink and a bowl.

So we will start with the veg room. Back left corner is the mother area. On the left is the Jolumbo. On the right is the Skywalker OG (this is actually recovering nicely after a boat load of issues with some bad soil). 

Under the tube fluro is the future Skywalker OG mother. The old one that is recovering will get thrown into flower with everything else, that is the one that looked like it got hit with a weed whacker and then lit on fire.

Under the 2 big boy 250 watt CFL with wings is the next group of Jolumbo for the flower room. Quick note if you plan to use clone trays as water catches be sure to check for leaks in the bath tub first. You can't tell in the pictures but 2 of the trays are empty where as the other two are about an inch from the top... yeah, luckily it only took 3 towels to soak up. Good news is no electrical damage.

As you can see everything is in hempy style buckets. It's been about a week for everything new. The mothers a bit longer. I did the first real feeding on Tuesday. I pour 20 gallons of water into a rez and mixed at about 25% of what the schedule said. It probably should have been 15%. A couple of the clones are showing signs of burn. Nothing horrific but it shows they weren't ready to jump from 0 to 25%. So that is noted and on the next batch will start 10 - 15% for the first week.

Nute list for veg:
GH series: Micro, Grow, Bloom, Diamond Nectar
Dutch Masters: Zone, Silica
Super thrive
H2O2
Orca - I won't be mixing this with my mix any more. Instead will be applied separately in a 1 gallon batch split between everything. My thinking is that I am basically killing them instantly by putting them in the rez, especially with the H2O2. no science to back it up just something I've been thinking about.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

Now on to the flower room. 

These are all Jolumbo (Columbian Gold x Jo's OG).

Today is day 15 of around 77+. My plan is to take them 80 to 84. The Columbian genetics in the plant just keep stacking and throwing out pistils. I figure an extra week should do. So the plan is for week 11 to 12. Between Feb. 4th and 11th.

These plants are in a homemade Recirculating Low Pressure Aeroponic system. 20 gallon rez. The nutrients are mixed at a rate of 60%.

Nute List for flower:
GH Series: Micro, Grow, Bloom, Diamond Nectar, Kool Bloom, Floralicous Plus, Flora Nectar
Humboldt Own: Crystal Burst
H2O2 @ 60 ml
Dutch Masters: Zone, Silica

At end of week three I stop the following additives (Rule for me is once the stretch has finished and there are visible pistils/ flower sights then these items are stopped. I got pistils yesterday, mixed up the nutes on Tuesday, didn't notice any of the pistils l guess).

Dutch Masters: Zone, Silica

Every once in a while I will throw 10 ml of Orca into the rez as well.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I had a bad batch of soil once. All of my leaves started curling. I bought some new promix and transplanted. They all recovered and flourished.


It's funny when I grew in soil I always used quality soil and mixed in extra perlite, guano, microbes, ewc, etc. Never really understood why you need to go through all that.

Not really sure why I decided to go the cheap and lazy way but I learned a valuable lesson. That is why there are entire threads, websites and tons of info on making great soil mixes. If you start with crap you end up with crap. Not that it's expensive to make soil it just takes a little effort.

So in a way I'm glad I screwed up and got lazy. I know first hand why we use quality or put in the effort to make quality soil.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2014)

I think I messed up my soil by adding too much Mycos!


----------



## Jad3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice looking as always yktind! What's your total plant count?

I've never got a hang of soil... 
I'm almost ashamed to say it =P
To me it feels like soil should be the first thing growers get good at. But I never got around to making a good mix. 

I jumped into hempys very early, and I want nothing too different from them. Simplicity and effectiveness at max.

Next grow I'm going to upgrade the hempy game though, so stay tuned come January! haha


----------



## yktind (Dec 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I think I messed up my soil by adding too much Mycos!


I didn't know you could overload mycos?


----------



## yktind (Dec 12, 2014)

Jad3 said:


> Nice looking as always yktind! What's your total plant count?
> 
> I've never got a hang of soil...
> I'm almost ashamed to say it =P
> ...


Not really sure of plant count lol. I just let everything grow and then moved things around until they were the same height. One of them is pretty shitty though. Be lucky to get a gram off it, haha. But I'd say there are 5 - 7 in there.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

I didn't think it was possible to have too much either. But the plants were not very happy. I will try it on more time and then I will just go the Gro-Kashi route to see what that is like. People are showing some amazing results.

*http://gro-kashi.com/*


----------



## yktind (Dec 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I didn't think it was possible to have too much either. But the plants were not very happy. I will try it on more time and then I will just go the Gro-Kashi route to see what that is like. People are showing some amazing results.
> 
> *http://gro-kashi.com/*


I wonder if it would work in non organics with hempys. That is my main thing. I can add all of these microbes and stuff but don't I just kill them every time I feed?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2014)

I think organics and hydro don't play well together. I have seen some good results with having fish in the res and using the fish waste to feed your plants. I would stick with what you have going. I know some people swear by the beneficial teas in their hydro and I did have good results after messing up my roots beyond repair.


----------



## yktind (Dec 17, 2014)

Week 4 updates day 21
Veg is a mix of Skywalker and jolumbo.

The mom that got beat up is recovering nicely.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 17, 2014)

Can't forget the flower room

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2014)

What do you have on the bottom of your green hempys?


----------



## yktind (Dec 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What do you have on the bottom of your green hempys?


Just perlite and vermiculite all the way through.


----------



## yktind (Dec 18, 2014)

Ah a fresh qwiso run

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2014)

Yummy!

No, I mean what are the trays on the bottom of the buckets?


----------



## yktind (Dec 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yummy!
> 
> No, I mean what are the trays on the bottom of the buckets?


Oh lol, They are clone trays. I actually have some better ones coming. Especially since these sprung a leak.


----------



## yktind (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is the week 5 almost update.. day 27 today. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 31, 2014)

Today marks day 35 of 12/12. Looking at 4 or 5 more weeks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 31, 2014)

Some more pics. This is the Jolumbo btw.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn frosty!


----------



## yktind (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a late update. Day 42 was on 1.7.15

We have a minimum of 3 weeks to go. Last time I took them to 77 days. I may go an extra couple days.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 9, 2015)

yktind said:


> Here is a late update. Day 42 was on 1.7.15
> 
> We have a minimum of 3 weeks to go. Last time I took them to 77 days. I may go an extra couple days.
> 
> ...





Jad3 said:


> Damn frosty!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

The Frostification is strong within you... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 10, 2015)

oYuu are running a columbian gold right? These are Columbian Gold x Jo's OG.


----------



## yktind (Jan 10, 2015)

Okay was getting tired of having the green crack around so I decided to make it into hash.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 10, 2015)

Dropped some of the 160 micron into my coffee this morning and wow! Always forget how racy the green crack is.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

Canna and caffeine seems to amplify each other's effects!


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 10, 2015)

yktind said:


> Dropped some of the 160 micron into my coffee this morning and wow! Always forget how racy the green crack is.


Define "some" =P I wanna do that so bad now =P


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

It doesn't take much!


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 11, 2015)

yktind said:


> Dropped some of the 160 micron into my coffee this morning and wow! Always forget how racy the green crack is.


good way to start the day


----------



## yktind (Jan 11, 2015)

By some I mean I grabbed some with two fingers and dropped it in. A good pinch I guess lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

Just dropped a teaspoon of the coconut oil, amazing...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 12, 2015)

Man I went to the grocery store and could not focus at all. Just wondered around saying, oh yeah I think need some of this, haha. Luckily it was raining and I had nothing else to do anyway besides get lost in Total Wine and Vons.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

yktind said:


> Man I went to the grocery store and could not focus at all. Just wondered around saying, oh yeah I think need some of this, haha. Luckily it was raining and I had nothing else to do anyway besides get lost in Total Wine and Vons.


Haha sounds very familiar..I call it experimentation...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

LA Con is still frosting up outside:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Jan 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> LA Con is still frosting up outside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When do outdoor plants start to reveg?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

Last year I had the most revegging in May and June.


----------



## yktind (Jan 21, 2015)

*Flower Day 56_ Begin Week 9
*
I am planning to go to at least the beginning of Week 12. 
PPM's are around 1100.
Flush may start next week I haven't decided as of yet. Maybe you guys can chime in with how long you think I can push them. Last round I harvested everything at 77 days. I am thinking 84 days will be the max. 

Strain: *Jolumbo (Columbian Gold x Jo's OG)*
This is the indica dominate pheno. 

I'm not sure what is going on here but I went ahead a snapped a picture of one of the leaves. More are starting to turn crunchy like this and it doesn't appear to be a natural thing. Not all of the leaves are this way but I still have about 3 weeks and a lot can happen in that amount of time. 

 

Okay so here is the good news!!! Frosty Frosty Frosty


----------



## yktind (Jan 26, 2015)

Clean rez and plain water will start tomorrow!!! They may not make it all the way to day 84. So we will just play that by ear. Oh plus I am leaving for a week so maybe they will since I won't be here to harvest, lol.

I'd rather harvest a week late then a week early.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 26, 2015)

How long are you planning to flush for? And do you let the roots get some hangtime in the air before refilling the system? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 27, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> How long are you planning to flush for? And do you let the roots get some hangtime in the air before refilling the system?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Usually 10 - 14 days. It takes about a week to get the left over nutes out of the rez (without changing the water 5 times). At least that is when the ppm drop from 600 to closer to what the water starts at. The rez is constantly draining so they aren't submerged for very long. Almost always hanging. The chamber may fill up a little during the spray but it is off for 4 mins and that is plenty of time for the chamber to drain.


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Have you gotten to smoking some Jolumbo yet? I'm dead curious to know what it'll be like!


----------



## yktind (Feb 1, 2015)

Jad3 said:


> Have you gotten to smoking some Jolumbo yet? I'm dead curious to know what it'll be like!


I have it is very peppery. Very different smoke then what you would think. I'll post a better review in about week I'll be out of town for work so i won't be on.

In the mean time though here is what the jolumbo looks like right now. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Damn, that crop looks like money! I'm sure it smells like it too!


----------



## yktind (Feb 7, 2015)

Harvest day. More pics later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Feb 9, 2015)

And the rest! Everything is drying now. The room is a mess, leaves and shit everywhere. Will be cleaning tonight and getting the Veg room ready to transfer. Should go pretty easy since I just have to move the buckets instead of 6 plants at once.


----------



## yktind (Feb 9, 2015)

Some more from harvest Day:

I ended drying everything in brown paper bags this time. It is to difficult to control the humidity in my room and I think the last few times everything dried to quickly. Will let you guys know how it worked out in the next couple of days. Trying to avoid any kind of hay smell. Also trying to avoid a 2 month cure until it smells good. From what I have been reading it is all in a controlled dry. So we shall see if a cure can be skipped. 

To be sure I will be jarring these once they are ready for the jars. But the last couple of times I wind up with a hay smell for 2 - 3 weeks. With this change I expect them to smell wonderful from the beginning.


----------



## FrostedFlaker (Feb 9, 2015)

yktind said:


> Some more from harvest Day:
> 
> I ended drying everything in brown paper bags this time. It is to difficult to control the humidity in my room and I think the last few times everything dried to quickly. Will let you guys know how it worked out in the next couple of days. Trying to avoid any kind of hay smell. Also trying to avoid a 2 month cure until it smells good. From what I have been reading it is all in a controlled dry. So we shall see if a cure can be skipped.
> 
> ...


How are you going to keep your nuggets from getting all smushed up? I tried to do this with about an ounce in jar to test it and it took for freakin ever to dry and smelled like hay, actually! it still smells like hay and is still drying! I took the crop down 2.5 weeks ago. 

I live in Colorado so its super dry, and my noob ass is gettin top dollar for elbows less than two weeks after being chopped. Locally, i might add, so the people are super critical. I hang mine in the room for about 4 days and they seem really crispy but the insides still have a little hidden moisture. After that I just jar/tuppaware them for about a week and they are usually good to go! They smell like hay after a couple days and then it goes away after a couple more. Just my 2 cents and I have got no complaints other than the lazy trim job 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## yktind (Feb 9, 2015)

FrostedFlaker said:


> How are you going to keep your nuggets from getting all smushed up? I tried to do this with about an ounce in jar to test it and it took for freakin ever to dry and smelled like hay, actually! it still smells like hay and is still drying! I took the crop down 2.5 weeks ago.
> 
> I live in Colorado so its super dry, and my noob ass is gettin top dollar for elbows less than two weeks after being chopped. Locally, i might add, so the people are super critical. I hang mine in the room for about 4 days and they seem really crispy but the insides still have a little hidden moisture. After that I just jar/tuppaware them for about a week and they are usually good to go! They smell like hay after a couple days and then it goes away after a couple more. Just my 2 cents and I have got no complaints other than the lazy trim job
> 
> Let us know how it goes!


I'll check on them tonight but everything looks and feels good.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

Normally what I do is trim and place into paper bags.. the day or morning after I hang and let dry for a couple of days.. pre stem (dry snap.. you know..a good bend almost snap at the very end..) then to the jars... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

Trimmed some REBAR with Triangle seeds and handed them out at the cup this weekend:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Feb 9, 2015)

oh yeah if anybody is wondering what the ball hash is on the glove box... It is my version of charas. I obviously don't have hundreds of plants so I did the same rubbing technique as I threw the larf buds into the hash pile. Would have had more but it kept building up and falling off before I noticed. But Still happy with what I got. Tastes just like the plant. Peppery, hashy, with OG undertones (rotten dank smell)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2015)

That is so cool! Was it hard to remove from your hand?

Look where I went:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 11, 2015)

And what about that charas high? *_*


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 11, 2015)

And awesome stuff Mo, I'd kill to go there!


----------



## yktind (Feb 11, 2015)

Actually it wasn't to bad at first. Getting it off your thumbs and fore fingers was the easiest. But the palms were tough. I couldn't stick it together. I ended rubbing my hands together over a large dish and then pushing all the pieces together. The next day I broke the chunk up let it dry and put it into a jar.

The high is exactly like the flowers, makes you more alert while also making you a space cadet. Usually zone in and out of stuff. Doesn't do much for pain.

Smoke = Very smooth and satisfying to taste. Its like the perfect combination of flower and hash taste.

Smell/ Taste = Peppery, hashy with a hint of the OG dank smell. Your average person wouldn't pick this up and think it was all that... Until you look at the trich development. Which is the important part, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

I think edibles are better for pain. The stronger stones also help with sleep (which can be hard to get when you are in pain). I made some Coconut oil and it works great on killing skin cancer and for relieving pain from arthritis and burns as a topical.


----------



## yktind (Feb 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think edibles are better for pain. The stronger stones also help with sleep (which can be hard to get when you are in pain). I made some Coconut oil and it works great on killing skin cancer and for relieving pain from arthritis and burns as a topical.


I've made the coconut oil a few times. I just made some everclear Tincture that I am working my way through now. I put one full dropper in my coffee and feel great most of the day. I think my ratio was 34 grams buds to 16 oz everclear. Let that sit in the freezer for 10 days shaking once a day and then reduced it by half over mild heat. I think I reduced a little to much since the extract seems to separate if left to sit. But I shake the crap out of it and then take it. Works very well but 6 dropper fulls is to much for me, lol. Learned that the first night while in a coma, haha.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

Six droppers full! 

A couple different gurus at the cup told me not to strain out the flowers when I was done cooking the oil. I will need to try this.


----------



## yktind (Feb 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Six droppers full!
> 
> A couple different gurus at the cup told me not to strain out the flowers when I was done cooking the oil. I will need to try this.


I used a potato ricer to get everything out of the plant material. I thought the liquid would be green but it is more the color of trichs then anything. I'll take pictures tonight and post them. I didn't have enough of the droppers so what didn't fit is still in a mason jar.


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 11, 2015)

That was an awesome report on the smoke. Now I want some.


----------



## yktind (Feb 11, 2015)

Jad3 said:


> That was an awesome report on the smoke. Now I want some.


Let me know if you ever make it out to Southern California


----------



## yktind (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is the tincture. This was made with 151 ever clear (ca doesn't allow 190)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2015)

You can distill ethanol from any yeast fermentation. We made some wonderful brews with yeast, water, and molasses. They smelled like Guinness! Then we made some even better distillates from the brews. Our Biology professor in HS was very impressed at the purity of our Ethanol fraction.


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

hey guys coming in super late to this, just read up on your progress and journal. Doing a great job, not just in the growing, Your photos became like pro after page 11 haha. Keep up the hard work brotha!


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

yktind said:


> Here is the tincture. This was made with 151 ever clear (ca doesn't allow 190)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


I use the Magic Butter machine with the same 151 proof everclear. Comes out very well. Then i'll put it on a burner on med-low bring it to a soft boil and reduce it down to oil takes about 45 min or so. Great for cooking with or if you want the RSO with out the worry you didnt purge all the harmful stuff away!


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

oh and my ration was like 100gs of good trim to a liter of 151


----------



## yktind (Feb 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> oh and my ration was like 100gs of good trim to a liter of 151


Geezzz that is like 20 grams more per 16 oz. then I did, haha. Were you taking it by the drop?

Edit: I just saw that you said trim. NVM I was like holly shit man.


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

Ha ya trim. Not flowers. But I reduce it all down to a mapley surop oil.


----------



## yktind (Feb 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Ha ya trim. Not flowers. But I reduce it all down to a mapley surop oil.


How do you handle it when it is like that? Do you just keep it on a pyrex dish on something?


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

When it cools down its thick like a thick oil/grease some times not as thick it depends on the reducing process. But I put them in syringes (with out the needle) and can dose it properly with the ml markings on the syringe. So patients know exactly what they are getting and how much they are using. Easily.


----------



## yktind (Feb 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> When it cools down its thick like a thick oil/grease some times not as thick it depends on the reducing process. But I put them in syringes (with out the needle) and can dose it properly with the ml markings on the syringe. So patients know exactly what they are getting and how much they are using. Easily.


I may do that for my aunt (she has MS). See wants me to make her RSO but if I can do the same thing with ever clear I will. I would like to see your process if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm going to send you some links and ish. I like being evolved here but I don't post pics and stuff. I'll help any way I can other than that. I'm not in a friendly state.


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 15, 2015)

yktind said:


> Let me know if you ever make it out to Southern California


Sure will!
And you, if you ever happen to come to Portugal =P


----------



## yktind (Feb 16, 2015)

Made some edible lollipops. Each sucker is about .7 gram. I used 28 gram of Jolumbo nigh to 16 oz everclear. Reduced it down then added that to dc's lollipop recipe. We also added grape jello. Which tastes amazing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jad3 (Feb 17, 2015)

DAMN


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

Frickin amazing dude!


----------



## yktind (Feb 18, 2015)

1 Sucker is good enough to get you high. As I learned this "accidentally" while at work the other day. So note to self, these are an after work treat for sure.


----------



## yktind (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is the recipe for the candies that I followed:

Google Tincture recipes or go back a couple of pages for the whole recipe. I prefer the freezer method but you don't always have 10 days to spare before a project. With the candies it was a "hey lets make edible lollipops", so we did the room temperature method.

Tincture: must decarb the bud first. I did 250 degrees for 45 mins. without preheating the oven.

28 grams: 16 oz everclear is my ratio and that feels pretty good. You will end up reducing the mixture later so really you can make it as strong as you want.

When you get to the candy making part I really recommend doing the hard candies instead of lollipops. The sugar really starts to set fast and if you aren't quick enough you''ll be fucked. Also when I make these again I will be making my own molds using corn starch (or however they do it).

Any way I didn't do to much research on it, haha. Just kind of winged it. Most of the recipes call for the tincture to go in last. What I did was reduce the liquid down to the amount of water that my recipe called for and then skipped the water. Didn't seem to hurt anything.

-----Found the recipe-----
2 Cups White Sugar
2/3 Cup Light Corn Syrup
3/4 Cup Water (Tincture mixture in my case)
Grape Jello (Small box)

Add Sugar, syrup and water to pot on medium heat.
Stir until all ingredients have dissolved and bring to boil.
Bring temperature to 275 degrees f. (This will take a while. Stir every 5 mins. or so and make sure nothing burns).
Add in Jello powder and stir everything well. Kill Heat.
****Put powder sugar all over your molds (unless using the corn starch idea, then you don't need to worry about sticking. Watch a couple videos on making molds)
Pour into your molds and let cool for 10 mins.

****Should be done before starting. You will need to move quickly once the sugar is ready.

Side note for dosage. You will have to figure that out. Every single mold is different. So use your best guess. We ended up with 36 lollipops and were anticipating 54. I also would not double the recipe because of how fast the sugar cools and starts to set.

Next time we do this we will follow basically the same recipe but we will make our own molds out of corn starch and they will be about jolly rancher size. Which I think will be the perfect dosage.


Here is a link to making the corn starch molds. Probably a little overkill but if you're going to do something may as well do it right:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Corn-Starch-Candy-Molds/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## yktind (Feb 18, 2015)

Here is the tincture method I followed:

For the freezer method. Put your bud and Everclear in the freezer overnight. This should be done after the decarb process. Then just crush everything up add the Everclear to the mason jar. Shake it once a day for 10 days. Then I use a mesh strainer to get the first one filtered. Then take a potato ricer and squeeze all of the liquid out of the herb (you could also just squeeze the shit out of it). 

Then strain with a coffee filter. Once this is complete go to the stove turn the vent to high. Grab a pot that is bigger then the mason jar. Put the mason jar in the pot without the lid. Add about two inches of water and set it to medium heat. You are looking for movement not a rolling boil. I usually set my thermometer to go off at 190 degrees F. Then it is kind of up to you how much to reduce by. Your aim should be at least 50% reduction. However you can take it even further then that. I haven't done this yet. This will take over an hour, so be patient. 

If you want to keep it as tincture grab some of the dropper bottles from a real drug store. CVS doesn't carry them. At least not to my knowledge. 

____________________________

Room temperature method. Decarb then add herb to mason jar. Crush the shit out of it and add the Everclear. Shake this thing often over the course of 3 hours. Then do the same reduction method. 

___________________________

The reason I prefer the freezer method is because of the freezing part. The lipids, waxes, etc. that will be released will stay frozen making it easier to filter out and make your final solution cleaner. At least that is my logic behind it. 

____________________________

Another note: From what I have read a lot of people do two washes or more using fresh Everclear every time. I didn't do that on either one of these attempts. Looking at the material after everything is squeezed out it doesn't look like there is anything left. I am all about quality over quantity. I don't think we necessarily want to pull every single thing out of the plant. 

Just like making coffee in a french press or beer using real grain. If you steep to long you will start extracting tannins. Which make beer and or coffee bitter. Again no scientific stuff, just my method and thought process.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

You can use a syringe to fill the mold with water and then you will know the volume of the candy it will hold.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

What are the other two flavors of Jello you have in the picture?


----------



## yktind (Feb 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You can use a syringe to fill the mold with water and then you will know the volume of the candy it will hold.


That's what I did. I took 2 cups of water and filled molds until it was gone. Which is where we came up with the 50 ish number. However, once sugar liquifies it isn't 2 cups. Does that make sense? So yea you can use it as a guide but liquid sugar is different then liquid water.

For example when you make simple syrup. You take 1 cup of water and boil with 1 cup of sugar... But you end up with 1.5 ish cup of liquid. So I guess if you are working with just water and sugar you multiple by 0.75 to give yourself an estimate as to how much liquid you will actually have. Either way it was our first time and I am happy with the results. Next batch will be better.



Mohican said:


> What are the other two flavors of Jello you have in the picture?


We had Cherry Lemonade and Strawberry. We decided on the grape since it was medicine lollipops. You know like Robitussin, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)

That is why we use scales and weigh solids in chemistry. Crystals like sugar have many air spaces between the particles.

Can you taste the green in the lolly?

Lime green would be a medicine version too!

Any pics of the finished lollies out of the mold?


----------



## yktind (Feb 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That is why we use scales and weigh solids in chemistry. Crystals like sugar have many air spaces between the particles.
> 
> Can you taste the green in the lolly?
> 
> ...


No green flavor what so ever. There is a huge cannabis flavor though. The only issue I would see with weighing everything, is that it is 275 degrees once you need to measure it. You'd have to get creative to be able to weigh it out and pour it before it cooled. 

White dust is powdered sugar btw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Mar 11, 2015)

Alright I am back. Been traveling for work and pretty frustrated with my grow right now. Had some issues with the hempys. 
Solution was add in Mag. 2 of the girls corrected and look great! The others... Long story short I no longer trust my PH pen. Switched over to the droppers and am now aiming for Yellow with a little red tint. I feel like this will correct any remaining issues. Only time will tell. 

Also, the plan this round is to eliminate Mother plants for an extended period of time. We will be moving to a smaller place to save up some money and purchase something permanent (house). So this round we will using CS spray @ 30 ppms. to turn one of the clones male. Then douse everything in the flower room with pollen and hopefully wind up with a million or so seeds. We will also do this with the Skywalker and then I will be shutting down for a little while. All of this needs to happen by October of this year. So luckily we have a bit of time. 

Side note, I just wrapped the branches up so imagine these are actually double height. 

Here are the current girls in Veg.

JOLUMBO:


----------



## yktind (Mar 11, 2015)

The two in the front are the ones that are almost fully recovered. Once everything has nice new growth it is flower time.


----------



## yktind (Mar 12, 2015)

Shit I just realized. I am not in Aero any more.... Maybe I should start a new thread.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 14, 2015)

yktind said:


> Shit I just realized. I am not in Aero any more.... Maybe I should start a new thread.


Lol, yeah I had that same moment... Once I no longer had my super lemon haze... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

That is why I changed my thread title to the year 2015. Then it doesn't matter what I do.


----------



## yktind (Apr 21, 2015)

Well they are officially worse. I haven't been on in a while because frankly I am embarrassed as to what my plants look like right now. 

I had to kill two of the plants that were shown above. My solution this week is to switch the nutrient program to simple... Lucas Formula. 

Second I will be switiching back to Aero following Stink Buds method. Will post when I have a new thread started or if things turn around. 

Will be taking clones. Once the girls are actually healthy enough to flower I will be spraying with CS to cause pollen pods and hopefully make a bunch of seeds. This way I can get rid of the mother plants. 

Hope to be back in action soon! 

Rant: Man is it frustrating. I had my fucking Aero unit all dialed in. Hit almost a pound on the last run and I say, let's try something different. Let's try hempy buckets... Fuck that. If you are setup to run aero run fucking Aero. Hempys are great if you are just starting out, unless you are me apparently. How can I figure out one of the most complicated methods yet fuck up the most simple? Annyway rant over. I am pretty pissed but then I thought why do I have such an emotional connection to these plants? They are just fucking plants. Learn and start again.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 21, 2015)

Ha! Story of my life man. I'm in the same boat and I relate to that. I swear I kill my plants if they aren't in hydro. I kind of have to switch up my vegging method now due to space and upping plant numbers. I had everything dialed in with any dwc, ebb and flow or ebb n grow bucket systems keeping everything in the same size netpots for easy transplant.. Now I'm vegging in rockwool croutons just trying to figure it out, I'm watering too much, not enough, too much nutes, not enough nutes, ph all over the place.  My condolences man, Hope you get back on track with the aero unit and sorry about losing some of your gear


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

I had to stop giving a shit about my plants. It was killing me to try and keep them happy. Now everything is just the right speed, size, and amount of bs 

I saw webs on some lower leaves in the clone cab and I just sprayed with neem and kept going. The plants just need to survive until I am ready to plant them outside and then they are on their own!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Apr 22, 2015)

On a more positive Note...
QWISO!

     

Oh and Happy Belated 420


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

Damn! I am high from just looking at that jointage!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 22, 2015)

What Mo said! Holy hell that looks like a fun time!


----------



## yktind (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol, so it ended up being just the Girlfriend and I... We made it through two of the cone ones and a cookie each. We were done for, haha.


----------



## Jad3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm sad the Hempies didn't work out for you brotha' =(

Come back and kick some aero ass like you do so well =)


----------



## yktind (Apr 23, 2015)

Jad3 said:


> I'm sad the Hempies didn't work out for you brotha' =(
> 
> Come back and kick some aero ass like you do so well =)


You know, I thought they would be lower maintenance and easier to do everything. Nope not at all, had to drag the pots into the bath tub once a week and water them there. Then wait to drain and back into the tent. Plus the bath tub only holds 3 at a time so I had to alternate plants. 

They just ended up being more hassle then I was expecting. Back to aero with timers and less headache.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 23, 2015)

Edibles wreck my day sometimes lol. 

Sometimes what's easier for others is impossible for the next man. Do what you know and keep getting better at it bro


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2015)

I totally agree!

I was a wreck with aero and I can do no wrong outdoors!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (May 8, 2015)

Today will be watering day. Will be doing straight water and measuring the run off to see where my PH lands and once and for all solve the Hempy Bucket issues!

In the mean time...

HASH:
160, 73 and 45. The 45 came out pretty white while the 73 was more tan. 160 looks like 160, haha.


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2015)

Yum! I want to go to there!


----------



## yktind (May 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yum! I want to go to there!


I wish I had a microscope to take a close shot of the trichs. Maybe for Xmas, lol.


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 8, 2015)

Looks nice! I got a really cheap scope on eBay for like $5 that does the job, I would like a better one though


----------



## yktind (May 11, 2015)

Well I think I solved my problem with the Hempys... I have to throw away my 100 dollar meter. .

This picture is literally a few minutes after calibrating. Maybe my eyes are bad but it appears to be way off. The color is green on the test drops and the meter is showing low 6's which should be more yellow.


----------



## yktind (May 14, 2015)

Just a little update.

My new aero cloner is now ready for use. I think I am going to clone my tomatoes outside to make sure it works. The hempy buckets maybe beyond saving at this point. Def not healthy enough to make a viable clone. Oh well, I have a pack of Purple Marty seeds and a fem sativa pack that has just been sitting here. So if I can get the tomatoers to clone will start the seeds and probably throw away the hempys. 

Let you guys know next week.


----------



## yktind (May 15, 2015)

Off to blaze n glory. Have good weekend everyone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

You ever need any seeds just let me know.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 18, 2015)

yktind said:


> Well I think I solved my problem with the Hempys... I have to throw away my 100 dollar meter. .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416286


I just had a batch of clones not make it due to my meter being about .7 off... I hadn't calibrated in months since I had been using my guardian in my rdwc.... 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You ever need any seeds just let me know.


Hey Mo, I really appreciate this! We just went to look at a rental so we may be moving. Once I have a better idea of where we will be for the next year I'll be giving you a shout. Until then everything is kinda on pause. Especially since moving mid flower in Aero isn't really a viable option.


----------



## yktind (May 18, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I just had a batch of clones not make it due to my meter being about .7 off... I hadn't calibrated in months since I had been using my guardian in my rdwc....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


I have gone through
3 - 4 of the cheap 20 dollar ones (just accidentally dropping them into water and 1 I broke the prob while sticking it into a mason jar).
1 - 50 dollar (broke the prob)
1 - 100 dollar plus replacing the prob once. (algae or something ruined it.)

Just got my newest one in. Maybe I should start a PH meter testing facility, lol. I'll probably start putting them into the storage solution so that I don't have to learn this lesson for the 6th time. There was some algae or something on the last one that went bad. Even after cleaning and re calbirating it wasn't even close to the tester drops. This one will get stored properly and hopefully last for a few years.


----------



## yktind (May 20, 2015)

Well I sucked it up and cut down the plants...

Actually I threw two of them outside (1 of each, Skywalker and Jolumbo). If they recover sweet! I can take clones. If they die... well its time to try some different strains anyway. In the meantime I am going to clone my tomatoes to make sure my cloner is dialed in. Then I'll be popping some fat purples (hazeman seeds) and perhaps taking up some offers from the kind folks in this community.


----------



## yktind (May 21, 2015)

Cloner is ready to rock. Took some clones of Super Sweet 100 Tomatoes and Super Steak. Don't judge. This is to make sure I have everything dialed back in again. Those hempys really took a shot at my confidence. The second the tomatoes pop roots, they are out. I have a sativa pack that is feminised that I am going to start with (Super Silver Haze, Hawaiian Snow, White Rhino, Big Bud, Lemon Skunk). This is an old pack so whatever pops, pops. After that I will keep the best 2 and add the Fat Purples and Sweet Haze (something like that) both by Hazeman Seeds.

@Mohican can you send me your seed list?


----------



## yktind (May 25, 2015)

Well we got roots. So I'll setup the veg unit this week and pop the seeds I have. Next run will be 5 different strains

Edit. Six strains I'll pop one of the sugar haze well. I am 0rerty sure they will all finish about the same time but we shall see. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 25, 2015)

Here are the pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 25, 2015)

Holly shit that is roots in 4 days

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AlphaPhase (May 26, 2015)

Awesome bro! Never underestimate your experience. You got this man. That's great cloning tomatoes, for all I know that's harder than mj? I've never thought to clone veggies but u just convinced me


----------



## yktind (May 26, 2015)

I will start building the veg unit today. Get the top painted and then should be ready for seeds by the end of the week. Should be a fun round. My lease is also up in October so it'll be a mad dash if we decide to move.


----------



## yktind (Jun 3, 2015)

Finally got around to doing the Veg unit. I decided not to glue anything on the inside just for ease of breakdown. Buuuuutttt I forgot about a slip connection on the outside for the drainage. Luckily did some testing while I was flushing everything with bleach water and caught the leak. Glued up that peace and we are now good to go. 

Will have some company over tonight so it'll be a day or two before I pop the seeds I have and transfer the tomatotes to dial in the veg unit. After that will be building the flower unit, etc. 

Plan is to clone everything that pops, label it and then weed out the keepers once their moms go into flower. Basically starting over from scratch so I hope I have some good beans here. That is the only issue with not getting a clone from a trusted friend. I have no idea what these are going to do.


----------



## yktind (Jun 3, 2015)

Here is my strain selection sheet. I was going to do just the highlighted ones but I may pop everything just because I don't think everything will be viable. Basically I will do one of each and hope that the Fat Purple and Sugar Haze turn out Female since they are the only normal seeds I have.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice seed chart, I like your organization. Good luck on finding a keeper out of the batch, the hHawaiian snow sounds nice.


----------



## yktind (Jun 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice seed chart, I like your organization. Good luck on finding a keeper out of the batch, the hHawaiian snow sounds nice.


That is the one I really want to run. But I don't know how the hell to do it since it runs about a month longer than anything else I have. I may just save that one until after I move or renew our lease.

Edit: Just did the Math And If I flower by 6/29 I'll have just enough time to finish before the lease comes to an end. Harvest Day about 9/7 - 9/14. So I won't have time for the Hawaiian any way.

Will be popping seeds tomorrow to see if we can get this going! Whew, Now I have a goal and a date!

Shit I may not have enough time to veg though. hrmmmm. Should I just say fuck it and go for it?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 3, 2015)

Go for it... Maybe smaller yield but it'll let you try the flavors before your big run in the fall

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 3, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Go for it... Maybe smaller yield but it'll let you try the flavors before your big run in the fall
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


That is a good point. Know what to do a full run with then.


----------



## yktind (Jun 7, 2015)

Seeds are soaking. Dialing in the veg system right now and cleaning th e cloner with bleach water. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

Variety is the spice of life!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## yktind (Jun 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Variety is the spice of life!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally Agree. Hopefully everything is similar in feeding because there is only one Rez. I think I am just going to keep PPM's low for this first run. I have the tester tomatoes around 900 right now and PH'd to 5.9. I may check it this week just to see where it swung too. I learned a long time ago not to check Ph daily otherwise you'll go insane, haha. 

Personally and this may totally be wrong but I think it is beneficial to let the PH swing a bit. I'm not talking 4.0 to 9.0 every other second, but more inside of the good range swing i.e. 5.5 - 6.2 ish. Especially since different nutes are available both lower and higher then 5.8 (which is my target).


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 9, 2015)

I like mine to swing too. 5.5-6. 0

5.5 picks up manganese and 6.0 picks up everything else. Any higher than 6.0 you'll start locking out potassium, iron and boron. 

Since fresh water tends to have a rise in pH, I set mine to 5.5 and a day or 2 later iit's at 6.then I set it to 5.6 and it usually takes one more jump to 6, then set one more to 5.8 and it stays til I do a res change


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh also, I only do a res change every 3 weeks. So when I do add backs with fresh water, that will slowly raise pH too, which is good.


----------



## yktind (Jun 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I like mine to swing too. 5.5-6. 0
> 
> 5.5 picks up manganese and 6.0 picks up everything else. Any higher than 6.0 you'll start locking out potassium, iron and boron.
> 
> Since fresh water tends to have a rise in pH, I set mine to 5.5 and a day or 2 later iit's at 6.then I set it to 5.6 and it usually takes one more jump to 6, then set one more to 5.8 and it stays til I do a res change


Okay cool. I'll check ph tonighr to see where it is currently at.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 9, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh also, I only do a res change every 3 weeks. So when I do add backs with fresh water, that will slowly raise pH too, which is good.


I used to do a res change every week but man that is such a pain in the ass. My plan this time was to go about 3 weeks before changing.

Also @AlphaPhase what size rez are you running? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 13, 2015)

So far 3 have popped and have my doubts about the three that haven't. .. luckily the plants in hempys that I threw outside have recovered nicely. Should be able to take some Skywalker clones and maybe the jolumbo but I'm contemplating letting it go after it flowers out.

White rhino and two of the sugar haze. They are now in a root riot under the flourecent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks like all of the sugar haze have popped. No lemon skunk and no big bang. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Have you always germinated like that? 

I germinated my 2 current ones in Root Riot plugs as well, and I like them, but I felt like they dried out fast.. I like the little shot glasses idea.


----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2015)

Jad3 said:


> Have you always germinated like that?
> 
> I germinated my 2 current ones in Root Riot plugs as well, and I like them, but I felt like they dried out fast.. I like the little shot glasses idea.


Usually if I use them for cloning I put them in a dome. But since they will be going straight into the aero unit I felt like they didn't need it. Anyway yeah they pretty much dried out overnight so the shot glasses act like a passive hydro system I suppose. Should be able to leave them over the weekend with out them drying out to much. We shall see or I'll come back to dead plants.

I am thinking they should last but just in case I'll give them all one more dunk. I am a huge fan of not having to check on plants daily, haha.

Oh yeah and the lemon skunk finally popped this morning. So I put it into a root riot and shot glass like the others.

@Jad3 I fill up shot glasses and just drop the seeds into the water until I see the seed split, then into the root riot plugs. If they don't pop before that they probably won't imo.


----------



## Jad3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Noted. Thank you =)

Be sure to update us on how they react in the next few days!


----------



## yktind (Jun 19, 2015)

So a couple of them are still drinking a full glass over 24 hours. Must be hot during the day. I rigged up a tray and insert rack that sits about an inch above the bottom of the tray. Filled it up with water until I could see it in the bottom of the insert.hopefully that'll last the next 2 days. Ill try to snap a pic before I leave and then ill be back sunday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 21, 2015)

Well to my suprise it looks like everything survived and the last seed finally popped. Took some sky walker clones. Will be building the flower unit this week to transfer the tomatoes over and get that section dialed in. Man I feel way better after the screw up with the hempys. 


Also added the pictures of the make shift table. A couple of the plugs dried out but the tap root was in the water. Little worried about one of the seeds but it should pull through. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 29, 2015)

Welp, I missed my date. Been super busy between life and work. Everything that is in the cloner still looks good luckily. Def starting to see some yellowing on the seedlings. But it is to soon to start adding nutes because the Skywalker clones haven't rooted yet.

Anyway I plan to veg until we move. Which sounds like it is for sure going to happen. We are no longer allowed to have our dogs at out Apt... They don't allow Pitbulls and we told them he was a terrier mix. Anyway that's another story.

So instead of having issues moving plants mid flower, I'll have to figure out how to control 8 plants vegged for 3 months. I may starve them a little to keep them from growing to fast. Either way to big of plants is a better problem then, stinky flowering plants that could go into shock and break or just overall get fucked up.

I'll still update once there is something to update. Probably when the Skywalker actually roots. Should be this week.


----------



## yktind (Jun 30, 2015)

When it rains it pours. Lost 4 out of 5 Skywalker clones (still have the plant outside so will be able to get more). Checked the PH of my cloner and it was at 8.1... Turns out the PH up I have takes about 24 hours to show real change. Added Ph down it dropped to 3.4 added an equal amount of PH up and ph went to 3.8... Decided to leave it overnight. Will check again after work. 

This probably explains why the seedlings are yellowing so quickly... Because every single nute available to them is locked out.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2015)

Get some RO water and start over!


----------



## yktind (Jun 30, 2015)

Probably drain it tonight if it is still all outta whack.


----------



## yktind (Jul 2, 2015)

PH is back under control. Good call on just changing the water. I probably would have fought with it forever. New clones look perky. Hoping to see some roots by the end of next week.


----------



## yktind (Jul 29, 2015)

Finally got the rosin tech down a bit better. Just have to experiment with how to get bigger yields.


----------



## yktind (Jul 29, 2015)

Also, In case anyone is wondering I am basically not growing right now. My seedlings are still in the cloner tub hopefully able to stay alive long enough to move and then take clones again. I threw in a very mild dose of nutes but I really haven't been taking care of anything.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

Story of my life! And when I finally put them outside they either went directly into flower on a tiny clone or grew a bit - flowered - vegged -and starting to flower. The only thing that looks good are the sativas from seed - which are not showing sex yet - and the female clone of Purple Haze.

Purple haze and company:



Cheers,
Mo


----------

